#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Свобода вероисповедания в дзен.

## Вячеслав.В

Всем доброго времени. Хотелось бы задать форумчанам следующий вопрос. Мне приходилось неоднократно слышать от людей, которые посещали монастырь дзен в Сан-Франциско, о полной свободе вероисповедания в среде последователей дзен. То есть, есть дзенцы верующие в Христа, есть атеисты, есть индуисты или даже славянские язычники. И это объяснялось тем, что С.Судзуки принёс в США именно подлинную сущность дзен буддизма, не загрязнённую никакими народными верованиями. Я позволил себе усомниться в этом и решил уточнить данный вопрос на форуме. А именно спросить у людей бывших в других монастырях Японии, Китая, Кореи или Европы, действительно ли дзен включает в себя только практику и обряды?

----------


## Фил

Калифорнийский дзен  :Smilie: 
В Сан-Франциско чего только нет!

If you`re going to San Francisco,
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair.
If you`re going to San Francisco,
You`re gonna meet some gentle people there.

All those who come to San Francisco,
Summertime will be a love-in there.
In the streets of San Francisco,
Gentle people with flowers in their hair.

----------

PampKin Head (17.07.2015), Денис Б (12.10.2015), Кузьмич (17.07.2015), Эделизи (18.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Калифорнийский дзен 
> В Сан-Франциско чего только нет!
> 
> If you`re going to San Francisco,
> Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair.
> If you`re going to San Francisco,
> You`re gonna meet some gentle people there.
> 
> All those who come to San Francisco,
> ...


Очень душевная песня!

----------

Алик (22.07.2015), Нико (17.07.2015), Фил (17.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Очень душевная песня!


Так там и дзен душевный!

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Да,действительно Дзен не касается вопросов личной веры последователей и не требует ничего кроме соблюдения правил приличествующих месту собрания.  :Smilie:  То есть конечно придти в дзендо и начать распевать псалмы не рекомендуется.  :Smilie:  
Обряды Дзен по большому счёту это настройка и разгрузка ума от хаотичности жизни. 
Погружение в тишину. 
Дальше,на дзафу люди сидят не с верой в буддийские учения и их правильность, а следя за своим дыханием или же просто сидя,регистрируя происходящее,которое никоим образом не имеет религиозного оттенка.  :Smilie:  
Дзен это практика на 90%, оставшиеся 10 чтение писаний.  :Smilie: 
Всё остальное в Дзен просто традиция,наподобие традиций каратэ, в которой ученики носят белые костюмы на тренировках и получают пояса за прилежность и технический уровень, но драться учаться по настоящему а не с древними статуями.  :Smilie: 
Формат Дзен-молчание. Молчание во время практики,молчание на сесшине,обозревание молчание дома. Какая разница как молчать уму? По христиански или по буддийски?  :Smilie:

----------

Ню ра (04.12.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

:Facepalm:

----------

Нико (17.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2015)

----------


## Бо

Наверное имелось ввиду наоборот, люди любых вероисповеданий могут практиковать дзен. Дзен - это дхьяна, сосредоточение, медитация. Её могут практиковать все вне зависимости от вероисповедания, цвета кожи, политических взглядов и т.п.

----------

Говинда (18.07.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Всем доброго времени. Хотелось бы задать форумчанам следующий вопрос. Мне приходилось неоднократно слышать от людей, которые посещали монастырь дзен в Сан-Франциско, о полной свободе вероисповедания в среде последователей дзен. То есть, есть дзенцы верующие в Христа, есть атеисты, есть индуисты или даже славянские язычники. И это объяснялось тем, что С.Судзуки принёс в США именно подлинную сущность дзен буддизма, не загрязнённую никакими народными верованиями. Я позволил себе усомниться в этом и решил уточнить данный вопрос на форуме. А именно спросить у людей бывших в других монастырях Японии, Китая, Кореи или Европы, действительно ли дзен включает в себя только практику и обряды?


Дзен включает в себя все. В мироздании нет ни единой вещи,в которой нет дзен.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А именно спросить у людей бывших в других монастырях Японии, Китая, Кореи или Европы, действительно ли дзен включает в себя только практику и обряды?


Спросите сразу у   @*Ho Shim*, он как-никак монах в корейском монастыре. Наверняка знает больше, чем воннабитники)

Например, есть ли корейцы-католики, которые при этом ещё и в буддийских монастырях  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2015)

----------


## Владислав Бро

Смотрите с 7.35 Дхармовая речь дзэн-мастера Ву Бонга, июль 2010.

----------


## PampKin Head

...
_Я провел в Японии уже полтора года. Лео Маркс представлял меня своим знакомым словами: «Это мой друг-буддист», хотя я не был буддистом. Как-то я принес свой ежемесячный взнос в две тысячи иен (два фунта стерлингов) старшему монаху и сказал, что хотел бы официально стать буддистом.

Старший монах сунул деньги в ящик стола, написал в гроссбухе несколько изящных иероглифов, пометил на клочке бумаги: «Ян-сан — 2000 иен» — и поставил дату. Эту бумажку он приклеил на стене коридора, где она стала последним миниатюрным флажком в ряду тысяч таких бумажек. Когда коридор полностью заполнялся, старший монах срывал все бумажки и начинал все сначала.

— Разумеется, это можно устроить, — сказал он. — Но на самом деле все зависит от настоятеля. Он — главный священник, он решает подобные вопросы. Я упомяну ему о твоей просьбе, и мы тебе сообщим.

Примерно через неделю Хан-сан сказал, что меня ожидает наставник.
...
Настоятель кончил обедать и посмотрел на меня.

— Я слышал, что ты хочешь стать буддистом.

— Да, — сказал я, — какое-то время я был вашим учеником, но никогда не был формально присоединен к буддизму. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы это произошло.

— Это можно сделать, — сказал настоятель, — есть даже специальная церемония, очень красочная. На ней будут присутствовать все монахи и священники, так или иначе связанные с нашим храмом. Они наденут свои лучшие одежды. Я надену одеяние из тяжелой парчи, в котором ты меня уже видел на Новый год, довольно неудобное, но очень красивое. Будут петь сутры, ты выйдешь вперед и встанешь на колени, а я задам несколько вопросов, на которые тебе нужно будет ответить «да». Ты скажешь, что ищешь прибежища в Будде, учении и общине. Кроме того, ты подтвердишь, что отказываешься вступать в нирвану до тех пор, пока все живые существа не станут частью высшей реальности. Затем я взмахну кисточкой из конского волоса, и вновь запоют сутры, Джи-сан начнет бить в барабан, старший монах с Ке-саном ударят в гонг, после чего последует угощение для монахов и гостей. Это нетрудно организовать. Я попрошу старшего монаха назначить подходящий день для церемонии.

Настоятель посмотрел на меня. Я не знал, что ответить. Вполне приемлемые условия, но, казалось, настоятель чего-то ожидал.

— Хорошо, — сказал я. — Благодарю вас за все.

Он кивнул, и я, полагая, что беседа окончена, поклонился и встал. Когда я подошел к двери, настоятель окликнул меня:

— Есть еще кое-что, что я хотел бы спросить. Зачем тебе эта церемония? Думаешь, она что-то даст?

Пришлось признаться, что я так не думаю.

— Думаешь, став буддистом, ты сумеешь решить свой коан?

Нет, я так не думал.

— Хм-м, — произнес настоятель и отвернулся.

На этом беседа закончилась, и я покинул комнату.

Я отправился в сад искать Хан-сана и обнаружил, что он грузит в тележку огурцы.

— Ты буддист? — спросил я.

Хан-сан, возможно, был простым деревенским парнем, но голова у него соображала.

— Я? — невинно спросил он. — Я изучаю дзен-буддизм (если перевести дословно, он сказал: «Я совершаю изучение дзен-буддизма»).

— Это мне известно, — сказал я нетерпеливо. — Я хочу знать другое: ты буддист?

— Знаешь, — сказал Хан-сан, — этого «я» не существует. Я постоянно изменяюсь, с каждой секундой становлюсь другим. Я существую так же, как существуют облака. Облако — тоже буддист. Ты называешь меня «Хан-сан» и воображаешь, что вчера я был таким же, каким буду завтра. В действительности же никакого Хан-сана нет. Но как несуществующий Хан-сан может быть буддистом?

— Не усложняй так, — сказал я. — Все, что я спрашиваю, — это являешься ли ты частью общины буддистов.

— А облако это часть неба? — спросил Хан-сан.

Я сдался. О церемонии мы больше никогда не говорили._

(c) http://www.universalinternetlibrary....3804/ogl.shtml

----------

Hang Gahm (28.07.2015), Ho Shim (18.07.2015), Pema Sonam (18.07.2015), Won Soeng (16.08.2015), Буль (18.07.2015), Денис Г. (17.08.2015), Джнянаваджра (18.07.2015), Кузьмич (19.07.2015), Николас (18.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2015), Фил (19.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (18.07.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Всем доброго времени. Хотелось бы задать форумчанам следующий вопрос. Мне приходилось неоднократно слышать от людей, которые посещали монастырь дзен в Сан-Франциско, о полной свободе вероисповедания в среде последователей дзен. То есть, есть дзенцы верующие в Христа, есть атеисты, есть индуисты или даже славянские язычники. И это объяснялось тем, что С.Судзуки принёс в США именно подлинную сущность дзен буддизма, не загрязнённую никакими народными верованиями. Я позволил себе усомниться в этом и решил уточнить данный вопрос на форуме. А именно спросить у людей бывших в других монастырях Японии, Китая, Кореи или Европы, действительно ли дзен включает в себя только практику и обряды?


Усомниться в чем? В том, что _С.Судзуки принёс в США именно подлинную сущность дзен буддизма_? Я не настолько хорошо знаком с наследием С.Судзуки и практикой именно в дзэн-центре Сан-Франциско. Декларировать можно все что угодно. Но Дзэн не включает в себя обряды. Да, они могут испльзоваться как практика. Но никакой самоценной сущности за ними не признается. Примеров тому тьма в канонических байках дзэн.
Вот как в школе Кван Ум относятся к тому, что значит быть буддистом. Эта Школа дзэн основана на Западе дзэн-мастером Сун-Саном, и текст одного из его учеников. Сам он тоже высказывался много по этому поводу, даже проводил ретриты с католическими монахами, но это первое, что пришло на ум.




> [...] Принятие обетов означает, что вы официально становитесь буддистом. Это не означает, что вы отбрасываете какую-нибудь другую религию или этическую ориентацию. Вы по-прежнему можете быть иудаистом, христианином или неоязычником, или кем вам угодно. Но в дополнение к этому вы взяли на себя обет следовать пути Будды, что означает обет стать Буддой. Вы можете быть мусульманским Буддой, экофеминистическим Буддой или еврейским Буддой, или католическим Буддой. Эти пять обетов были впервые установлены Буддой Шакьямуни для его мирских последователей. И, как я сказал в самом начале, принять их означает со всей силой объявить себе самому и сангхе о вашей решимости стать Буддой.
> 
> Принять пять обетов: что это значит?

----------

Алик (22.07.2015), Буль (18.07.2015), Паня (18.07.2015), Харуказе (18.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2015)

----------


## Буль

Дзэн -- это Махаяна. Пока верования субъекта в Деда Мороза, Тэйгу, Христа, джинна, бабайку и т.д. не противоречат Махаяне -- он в дзэн.
И да: удхия точно не дзэн.

----------

Нико (18.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2015)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Спросите сразу у   @*Ho Shim*, он как-никак монах в корейском монастыре. Наверняка знает больше, чем воннабитники)
> 
> Например, есть ли корейцы-католики, которые при этом ещё и в буддийских монастырях


Ну, корейский буддизм это не только Дзэн (Сон). Самого _дзэна_ здесь очень мало, хотя, он признается вершиной буддийской практики и в ордене Чоге, который образовался слиянием школ Дзэн со школами Сутры, является доминирующим учением. В Корее буддизму много сотен лет (собственно тысяч), конечно, он стал такой народной национальной религией, где, порой, обряды превалируют над всем остальным. Экуменизма здесь нет практически. Особенно, учитывая национальный характер обществ дальневосточного региона. Их приверженность к _клановости_ и корпоративной солидарности. То есть, католик просто не пойдет в буддийский храм, потому что незачем. Хотя, религиозная терпимость на высоком уровне (здесь мне кажется влияние конфуцианской культуры). Кстати, католики сейчас чуть ли ни первые друзья буддистов в Корее. Но, пока остаются учителя, имеющие _передачу Дзэн_, еще есть _Дзэн_. И, периодически, они рвут шаблоны своим последователям)

Кстати, к нам в дзэн-центр в Санкт-Петербурге ходил на ретриты с учителями мусульманин, (8-10 часов дзадзэн, молчание, интервью с учителем) Суфий, насколько я помню, вообще, кроме него суфии тоже были. Я даже не знал первое время. Пока он не спросил у меня про то, что ему намаз надо сделать, как бы это можно было устроить, чтоб никому не мешать? Нашли комнату-склад, он вечером после медитаций там с ковриком делал свои молитвы. Православные ребята приходили часто. Из разных эзотерических традиций, разумеется, много гостей. Если человек сильно не привязан к идеям в собственной традиции, то нет проблем. Практика дзэн доступна таким людям. Если есть сильные привязанности, будут проблемы) Особо упертые, обычно, атеисты. Ну, и _буддисты_ тоже доставляли))

*P.S.* Хотя, отдельная тема это шаманы. Корейский буддизм много перенял от них. Много верований и практик имплементровано из шаманизма. В каждом уважающем себя монастыре есть павильон поклонения горному духу. И сами шаманы, насколько я слышал, буддистов очень уважают. По крайней мере, я часто видел их в гостях у монахов. И монахи с ними корешатся. Об этом, конечно-же, много историй. То есть, шаманы-буддисты, это встречается.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.07.2015), Won Soeng (18.07.2015), Буль (18.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2015), Вячеслав.В (19.07.2015), Денис Б (12.10.2015), Дубинин (18.07.2015), Крымский (19.07.2015), Кузьмич (19.07.2015), Максим Петровский (18.07.2015), Нико (18.07.2015), Харуказе (18.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (18.07.2015)

----------


## Вячеслав.В

Благодарю всех, кто принял участие в обсуждении. Хотелось бы немного расширить тему и спросить вот о чём. Сохраняеться ли подобная свобода вероисповедания в других направлениях буддизма, к примеру в Тхераваде и Ваджраяне? Или же там человек состоящий в сангхе не может верить, к примеру в Христа и Аллаха, а должен обязательно принимать веру в перерождения и карму?

----------


## Дубинин

Я думаю, что там, где т.н. Прибежище- в трёх ратнах (Будде, его Дхарме, и Сангхе)- равнозначны - "быть буддистом", там не верить в конечную цель - освобождение от Сансары- не получится. (без сансары- нет будды, без- будды- нет "буддизма))

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.07.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Благодарю всех, кто принял участие в обсуждении. Хотелось бы немного расширить тему и спросить вот о чём. Сохраняеться ли подобная свобода вероисповедания в других направлениях буддизма, к примеру в Тхераваде и Ваджраяне? Или же там человек состоящий в сангхе не может верить, к примеру в Христа и Аллаха, а должен обязательно принимать веру в перерождения и карму?


Последователь Будды - тот кто принимает Будду, Дхарму, Сангху, как высшее и окончательное Прибежище. 

Кто имеет окончательным, высшим Прибежищем (как это назвать в соответствии с христианством или исламом) Христа или Аллаха - тот христианин или мусульманин.

Последователи других религий, думаю, могут с пользой для себя практиковать Шаматху, или даже Махамудру.

Вопрос какие цели они будут перед собой ставить, и не будет ли это нарушением их связи с родной религией?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос какие цели они будут перед собой ставить, и не будет ли это нарушением их связи с родной религией?


Смотря, какая это религия. Если, к примеру, каноничное святоотеческое православие в русском варианте, то безусловно, будет. А если поклонение доброму старичку на облаке, или вера в то, что что-то там такое есть, то возможно, и не будет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ретрит в Монте Оливето 9-16.06.2012 :


Вроде бы и ничего необычного, фото с ретрита.... но вот только не с буддийского и даже не с индуистского.

http://www.wccm.ru/gallery/displayim...album=44&pos=4




Ещё от туда:

- Найдите тихое место;

- Примите удобную позу, держите спину прямо;

- Прикройте глаза;

- Сидите спокойно, насколько это возможно;

- Дышите глубоко, равномерно и спокойно, будучи одновременно расслабленными и при этом бодрствуя;

- Начните медленно про себя повторять Вашу молитвенную формулу. Прислушивайтесь к словам, повторяя их; 

- Продолжайте повторять молитвенную формулу спокойно и с верой, в течение всего времени медитации;

- Возвращайтесь к повторению, если оно прервалось; 

- Повторяйте одну и ту же молитвенную формулу в течение всей медитации день за днём. 

http://www.wccm.ru/meditation.html#2

----------


## PampKin Head

А зачем христианину или мусульманину буддизм? В рамках этих традиций вполне можно найти бОльшее: есть же исихасты и суфии...

Проблемав том, что ложные воззрения приводят к ложному поведению и практике.

----------


## Крымский

> А зачем христианину или мусульманину буддизм?


Нравятся книжки и сердце сильнее стучит рядом с додзе или каким-то буддистом конкретным, например  :Smilie:  




> В рамках этих традиций вполне можно найти бОльшее: есть же исихасты и суфии...


Есть-то они есть, да не про нашу честь, как говорят у нас в деревне  :Smilie: 
Не всякого берут, обеты жесткие давать надо часто, общины редки довольно и малочисленны,
а у буддистов системы, фестивали и сети.




> Проблема в том, что ложные воззрения приводят к ложному поведению и практике.


Это так, но может быть людям и нужна была психопрактика, а не "буддийская практика"?
Т.е. они в додзе не Будду высиживают, а по-простому душевное спокойствие или основу будущего "праведного поведения Мухаммада"?
Буддийский результат вряд ли будет и его ждать не приходится, но личный плод может оказаться небезынтересным.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть-то они есть, да не про нашу честь, как говорят у нас в деревне 
> Не всякого берут, обеты жесткие давать надо часто, общины редки довольно и малочисленны,
> а у буддистов системы, фестивали и сети.


Хм.. Вот книга, и вперед http://www.hesychasm.ru/library/strannik/

Фестивали и сети - это пустое...




> Т.е. они в додзе не Будду высиживают, а по-простому душевное спокойствие или основу будущего "праведного поведения Мухаммада"?


Дефакто именно Будду они там и высиживают.

P.S

----------


## Вячеслав.В

Наверно мне стоит спросить проще. Обязан ли последователь Тхеравады или Ваджраяны верить в реинкарнацию? Или он может стремиться попасть в христианский рай?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Наверно мне стоит спросить проще. Обязан ли последователь Тхеравады или Ваджраяны верить в реинкарнацию? Или он может стремиться попасть в христианский рай?


А зачем быть последователем Ваджраяны и стремиться попасть в христианский рай?

ЗЫ. Быть вегетарианцем, и кушать мясо можно. Но зачем плодить абсурдность бытия?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2015)

----------


## Вячеслав.В

> А зачем быть последователем Ваджраяны и стремиться попасть в христианский рай?


Мне это интересно, так как в дзене такое присутствует. Может быть и в других направлениях буддизма есть подобное?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне это интересно, так как в дзене такое присутствует. Может быть и в других направлениях буддизма есть подобное?


Такого и в Дзене нет.  Просто пока Вы делаете то,  что надо,  в некоторых местах могут не  заморачиваться формальностями.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наверно мне стоит спросить проще. Обязан ли последователь Тхеравады или Ваджраяны верить в реинкарнацию? Или он может стремиться попасть в христианский рай?


Стремиться попасть в рай , это уже фактически вера в жизнь после смерти.

Что Вы имеете ввиду говоря Ваджраяна?
Если тибетские традиции Учения Будды, то здесь есть временные и высшие Цели. К временным целям относится стремление после смерти обрести более "высшую" форму жизни, что можно перевести как рай \ мир богов(санскр.дева,тиб.лха) \ небеса и т.п.


Есть учение о достижении после смерти "чистой земли\большой радости" (санскр.сукхавати, тиб.деуачен), где нет грубых форм страдания и присутствуют все условия для реализации высших Целей.


А вот чтобы попасть в христианский рай,  нужно обратиться к христианству.

----------


## Крымский

> Хм.. Вот книга, и вперед http://www.hesychasm.ru/library/strannik/


По книге оно не работает, самому себе зикр не назначают :-)




> Фестивали и сети - это пустое...


Ну, как же пустое, если их успешно проводят и раскидывают? 
Без них массовое обслуживание затруднительно организовать, доступность резко падает.




> Дефакто именно Будду они там и высиживают.


Конечно, но это если по-крупному - в смысле "любое истинное слово это слово Будды", 
а если помаленьку, то свои задницы просто отсиживают с переменным успехом и молчание с равновесием держать учатся  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Всем доброго времени. Хотелось бы задать форумчанам следующий вопрос. Мне приходилось неоднократно слышать от людей, которые посещали монастырь дзен в Сан-Франциско, о полной свободе вероисповедания в среде последователей дзен. То есть, есть дзенцы верующие в Христа, есть атеисты, есть индуисты или даже славянские язычники. И это объяснялось тем, что С.Судзуки принёс в США именно подлинную сущность дзен буддизма, не загрязнённую никакими народными верованиями. Я позволил себе усомниться в этом и решил уточнить данный вопрос на форуме. А именно спросить у людей бывших в других монастырях Японии, Китая, Кореи или Европы, действительно ли дзен включает в себя только практику и обряды?


Муравью, сидящему рядом со студентом на лекции в аудитории, может показаться, что они "сидят одинаково", но это не так  :Smilie: . "Основа, путь и плод" у них разные не смотря на вроде бы как одинаковое "сидение"  :Smilie: . Но некоторые этого не понимают и считают, что "сидение" важно само по себе, думаю утверждать это возможно толь как какой ни будь епископ достигнет просветления по средством дзен медитации.

----------


## Ersh

В Дзен-буддизме нет ничего такого, что бы Д. Т. Судзуки принес бы в Сан-Франциско. Есть масса людей, которые тащат в Дзен-буддизм все, что попало им в голову - христианство, ислам, суфизм, симорон, психологию, и даже самого Д. Т. Судзуки. Если у вас есть в голове, то Дзен-буддизм отберет у вас это.
Конечно, не помешает знать все-таки основы и базовые принципы того, чем вы собираетесь заняться. А то на выходе, вы рискуете получить не то, за чем пришли.

----------

PampKin Head (20.07.2015), Сергей Карпов (25.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> В Дзен-буддизме нет ничего такого, что бы Д. Т. Судзуки принес бы в Сан-Франциско.


Там все же про С.Судзуки выше, наверное, но Д.Судзуки тоже поработал  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (20.07.2015)

----------


## Ersh

> Там все же про С.Судзуки выше, наверное, но Д.Судзуки тоже поработал


Да, спасибо, невнимателен)))

----------

Крымский (20.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> По книге оно не работает, самому себе зикр не назначают :-)


А Вы попробуйте...

----------


## Крымский

> А Вы попробуйте...


А я уже пробовал и поэтому как раз знаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Мне это интересно, так как в дзене такое присутствует.


Скорее, декларируется. На деле - прибежище, декламация сутр и идол на алтаре. Воцерковленный христианин, скажем, на такое вряд ли согласится.

----------


## Gakusei

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_Enomiya-Lassalle

----------


## Gakusei

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...BC%D0%B0%D1%81
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...B5%D0%BD%D1%81
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B6%D0%BE%D0%BD


Хочу обратить ваше внимание, уважаемый Денис Васильевич, что в отличие от широко известных личностей, ссылки на которых вы собрали, Уго Эномия-Лассаль был не интегратором методов дзен в христианство, а одновременно католическим монахом и собственно дзенским роси. То есть не каким-то христианским, а буддийским наставником.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть давно переведённая на русский книга монаха-трапписта Томаса Мертона "Дзэн и голодные птицы", в которой он исследует общее и разнящееся в христ-ве и дзэн.

Цитата из книги:

Хотя на Западе о дзэн сказано, написано и опубликовано многое, обычный читатель, возможно, не стал от этого более осведомленным. Но если у него нет ни малейшего представления о том, что такое дзэн, книга доктора У может ввести его в заблуждение. Ведь она полна классического дзэнского материала: любопытных историй, странных происшествий, загадочных высказываний, взрывов нелогичного юмора, не говоря уже о противоречиях, недомолвках, эксцентрических и даже абсурдных поступках. В чем смысл всего этого? Смысл всего этого в достижении эзотерических целей, которые не могут быть удовлетворительно поняты логическим умом западного человека.

Поэтому читатель с иудейско-христианским воспитанием (а кто на Западе не воспитан таким образом?) будет естественно склонен к тому, чтобы интерпретировать дзэн неправильно. Такой читатель инстинктивно будет смотреть на дзэн как на «противоборствующую систему мысли», на «конкурирующую идеологию», на «чуждое нам мировоззрение» или на «лже-религию». Каждый, кто занимает такую позицию, не может понять, что такое дзэн, потому что он заранее предполагает, что дзэн есть то, чем он никогда не был. Дзэн — это не систематическое объяснение жизни, это не идеология, не мировоззрение, не теология откровения и не путь спасения, это не тайна за семью печатями, не путь аскетического совершенствования и не мистицизм в том виде, в котором последний понимается на Западе. Фактически, дзэн не вписывается ни в одну из известных нам категорий. Поэтому все наши попытки отделаться от него, назвав его «пантеизмом», «квиетизмом», «иллюминизмом», «пелагианством» оказываются полностью несостоятельными и основываются на нашем наивном убеждении, что дзэн пытается оправдать отношение Бога к человеку, причем делает это неправильно. В дзэн, в отличие от христианства, нет Бога, хотя мы можем прослеживать сложные аналогии между дзэнским переживанием Пустоты (шуньяты) и христианским переживанием Бога как совершенного «не-знания» в апофатическом мистицизме. Однако дзэн нельзя считать всего лишь учением, потому что в нем все неявные признаки религиозной доктрины вторичны по отношению к невыразимому дзэнскому переживанию.

----------

Ho Shim (21.07.2015), Альбина (22.07.2015), Балдинг (22.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015)

----------


## Вячеслав.В

> Такого и в Дзене нет.  Просто пока Вы делаете то,  что надо,  в некоторых местах могут не  заморачиваться формальностями.


То есть Вы хотите сказать, что последователь дзен обязан верить в перерождения и не может одновременно верить в христианский рай?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что последователь дзен обязан верить в перерождения и не может одновременно верить в христианский рай?


Последователь дзэн не обязан верить ни в перерождения, ни в христианский рай. Дзэн не об этом, мне так кажется.

----------

Ersh (26.03.2016), Буль (22.07.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что последователь дзен обязан верить в перерождения и не может одновременно верить в христианский рай?


- Мастер Бодхидхарма,куда вы уйдете после смерти?
- Я не знаю. Я еще не умер. Будущего не существует.

----------

Альбина (22.07.2015), Буль (22.07.2015), Фил (21.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть Вы хотите сказать, что последователь дзен обязан верить в перерождения и не может одновременно верить в христианский рай?

----------

Алексей А (21.07.2015), Харуказе (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2015)

----------


## Вячеслав.В

> - Мастер Бодхидхарма,куда вы уйдете после смерти?
> - Я не знаю. Я еще не умер. Будущего не существует.


Да я согласен, ведь как я понимаю рассуждение о том, что человек ещё не видел называеться "впаданием в неведение". Получаеться, что человек молящийся Аллаху в дзен буддийском монастыре, не может быть дзен буддистом, потому что он молит того кого не видел и не может знать есть рай с адом, так как он их не видел. Я прав?

----------


## PampKin Head

Рекомендую тем,  кто не читал...

----------

Hang Gahm (28.07.2015), Дмитрий Зэнский (10.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Да я согласен, ведь как я понимаю рассуждение о том, что человек ещё не видел называеться "впаданием в неведение". Получаеться, что человек молящийся Аллаху в дзен буддийском монастыре, не может быть дзен буддистом, потому что он молит того кого не видел и не может знать есть рай с адом, так как он их не видел. Я прав?


Это не имеет отношения к тому может ли он находиться в монастыре или нет. Если он считает себя дзен-буддистом,то он дзен-буддист,если мусульманином,то он мусульманин. Если практика приносит ему пользу,то почему бы и нет?

----------


## Вячеслав.В

> Это не имеет отношения к тому может ли он находиться в монастыре или нет. Если он считает себя дзен-буддистом,то он дзен-буддист,если мусульманином,то он мусульманин. Если практика приносит ему пользу,то почему бы и нет?


Вот здесь я попросил бы разъяснить, ведь если дзен буддизм отрицает, как сказал Судзуки, мёртвые слова. То как мусульманин может находиться в дзенском монастыре, если он нарушает одно из правил практики? Размышляет о том, чего не видел.

----------


## PampKin Head

У всех,  кого не  устраивают мертвые слова,  Есть феертчная возможность сделать их живыми. Здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Вячеслав.В

> У всех,  кого не  устраивают мертвые слова,  Есть феертчная возможность сделать их живыми. Здесь и сейчас.


То есть дзадзен позволит увидеть Христа?

----------


## PampKin Head

И Васю Пупкина тоже. Начинают же слышать хлопки одной ладонью мамы по попе ребенка!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Начинают же слышать хлопки одной ладонью мамы по попе ребенка!


Вопрос в соответствующем коане -- о хлопке одной ладони, а не одной ладонью.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вопрос в соответствующем коане -- о хлопке одной ладони, а не одной ладонью.


Это какой то лицензионный перевод с японского?

----------

Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это какой то лицензионный перевод с японского?


Можно и так сказать... Но лучше -- промолчать, что будет больше похоже на правильный хлопок, о каком и речь. : )
Вообще путаница с "ладонью" вместо "ладони" -- очень распространённая, и связана она с тем, что люди думают или произносят это, не осознавая привнесения смысла в бессмысленное.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот здесь я попросил бы разъяснить, ведь если дзен буддизм отрицает, как сказал Судзуки, мёртвые слова. То как мусульманин может находиться в дзенском монастыре, если он нарушает одно из правил практики? Размышляет о том, чего не видел.


Дзен буддизм отрицает мёртвые слова. В первую очередь, это относится к догмам. Мусульманин (или верующий другой религии), который следует _догмам_ своей религии не станет находиться в дзенском монастыре, да, врядли вообще там появится. Человек, который ищет _истину_ по настоящему, а не только догмы, - такие есть во всех религиях. У дзэн-мастера Сун Сана есть коаны про Бога, например




> Бог — это чистая пустота
> Он возник как форма,
> Стал субстанцией, светом, тьмой,
> И штормом, и покоем.
> 
> 1. Что значит «чистая пустота»?
> 2. Что значит «стать субстанцией»?
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ
> КАТЦ! Это Бог, или это субстанция? Если скажете, что субстанция, то попадёте в ад, если скажете, что это форма, то вы уже мертвы.





> Чем более пустым я становлюсь,
> Тем дальше отделяюсь от «Меня»,
> И тем яснее понимаю,
> Что значит «Божья свобода».
> 
> 1. Если вы пусты, то как же вы «становитесь»?
> 2. Как вы понимаете «Божью свободу»?
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ
> Единый ум никогда не появлялся. Бог и вы никогда не разделены. Когда ваш ум появляется, *вы должны верить в Бога на 100%*. _верить в Бога, Карл!))_

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Это не имеет отношения к тому может ли он находиться в монастыре или нет. Если он считает себя дзен-буддистом,то он дзен-буддист,если мусульманином,то он мусульманин.


Угу, а если он считает что он -- Папа римский, то он, надо понимать, является Папой римским?  :Kiss: 




> Если практика приносит ему пользу,то почему бы и нет?


Не всё полезно что в рот пролезло...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Амритавиграха (02.08.2015)

----------


## Юнонг

> Всем доброго времени. Хотелось бы задать форумчанам следующий вопрос. Мне приходилось неоднократно слышать от людей, которые посещали монастырь дзен в Сан-Франциско, о полной свободе вероисповедания в среде последователей дзен. То есть, есть дзенцы верующие в Христа, есть атеисты


Если ты задаёшь любой вопрос, хоть о каких-то религиях, хоть о птичках, и ожидаешь на него ответ, то это не дзен. Ты можешь делать это, облачась в униформу дзен и являясь его адептом, но это не дзен. Если же ты, задавая вопрос, не ждёшь не него ответа, тогда это дзен. Правда, тогда и вопросов нет. "Там" любой вопрос сам себя убивает, потому что является одновременно и ответом.

----------


## Ersh

> Я позволил себе усомниться в этом и решил уточнить данный вопрос на форуме. А именно спросить у людей бывших в других монастырях Японии, Китая, Кореи или Европы, действительно ли дзен включает в себя только практику и обряды?


Да, практика и обряды, все как мы любим. Обряды это тоже практика. Когда практика становится обрядом - уже не дзен.
Для некоторых обрядом стало произносить якобы "дзенские" сентенции, вычитанные из популярных книжек.
Дзен в переводе с японского значит "медитация". Как много проблем было бы избежать, если бы в русском языке мы бы употребляли название школы так, как ее называют и воспринимают на Востоке - школа Медитации.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Да, практика и обряды, все как мы любим. Обряды это тоже практика. Когда практика становится обрядом - уже не дзен.
> Для некоторых обрядом стало произносить якобы "дзенские" сентенции, вычитанные из популярных книжек.
> Дзен в переводе с японского значит "медитация". Как много проблем было бы избежать, если бы в русском языке мы бы употребляли название школы так, как ее называют и воспринимают на Востоке - школа Медитации.


Дело в том,что под словом "медитация" столько всего разного имеют ввиду что лучше всё-таки называть это всё Дзен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Дело в том,что под словом "медитация" столько всего разного имеют ввиду что лучше всё-таки называть это всё Дзен.


Это правда, но под Дзеном тоже что только в виду не имеют)))

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (16.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это правда, но под Дзеном тоже что только в виду не имеют)))


Дхьяна?

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Му.  :Smilie: )) Двойственности и расхождения толкований не избежать никак.  :Smilie:  Поэтому как есть так есть,всё на своих местах.  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

> Дхьяна?


Ну это не менее непонятное чем Дзен или Чань. Я, собственно, не призываю отменть термин "Дзен" - что выросло, то выросло, но понимать что в сердце школы находится именно медитация - дзадзен это классическая буддийская анапанасати

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

На ретрите спрашивают у монаха-тхеравадина: "А во время ана-апана-сати что нужно делать с дыханием?"
Ответ: "Ничего. Совсем ничего. Не вмешивайтесь, просто отстранённо наблюдайте, созерцайте".
Т.е. наиболее точным переводом для _дзадзэн_ или _цзочань_ будет, на мой взгляд, "созерцание".

----------

Ersh (17.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.08.2015), Паня (17.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2016)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> И это объяснялось тем, что С.Судзуки принёс в США именно подлинную сущность *дзен буддизма*,<-I-> *не загрязнённую никакими народными верованиями*<-II->.


I. Слово "буддизм" недвусмысленно намекает на принятие 4 истин
1.1 в жизни есть страдание
1.2 желание причина страдания (у тут последователи аврамических религий сразу отсеиваются, потому что они ЖЕЛАЮТ попасть в рай)
1.3 страдание устранимо (что опять же противоречит тезису о богоданности страдания)
1.4 восьмеричный путь 
1.4.2 samyak saṃkalpa - нирвана не рай
1.4.4 samyak karmānta - не пить вина // причастие вином
1.4.6 samyag vyāyāma - очищение ума//упование на бога
1.4.7 samyak smṛti - повседневная осознанность//памятование о суде божьем
1.4.8 samyak samādhi - единственное что взял Судзуки  :Wink:  
Ну а вспомним 37 факторов пути - сколько из них соответствуют например православию?

Это был анализ только первого поворота колеса дхармы, однако слово "дзен" подразумевает махаяну и второй поворот. Посмотрим например на концепцию пустоты, изложенную в сутре сердца и четыре печати:
Все составные явления не обладают самобытием - противоречит концепции триединства бога
Все загрязненные явления страдание - не соответствует концепции страдания как испытания в христианстве.
Все составные явления временны - убивает идею о вечности души.
Нирвана истинный покой - еретическая идея рая не созданного богом.

II *не загрязнённую никакими народными верованиями* и тут же загрязнили её другими, в корне отличными по природе народными верованиями арабов и евреев.

Т.о. дзен в иной вере это не "Дзен буддизм" а лишь "samādhi", дхъяна - чисто технический элемент медитации.

p.s. как то книжно получилось, не по дзенски, наверное меня укусил последователь тхеравады  :Frown: 
по дзенски будет проще - "встретил бога - убей бога" любому верующему этого достаточно  :Wink:

----------

Мохан (27.03.2016), Шаман (26.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> по дзенски будет проще - "встретил бога - убей бога" любому верующему этого достаточно


Так у христиан же и убили же! Поэтому они так дзен и любят  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Карпов (06.12.2016)

----------


## Мохан

> Всем доброго времени. Хотелось бы задать форумчанам следующий вопрос. Мне приходилось неоднократно слышать от людей, которые посещали монастырь дзен в Сан-Франциско, о полной свободе вероисповедания в среде последователей дзен. То есть, есть дзенцы верующие в Христа, есть атеисты, есть индуисты или даже славянские язычники. И это объяснялось тем, что С.Судзуки принёс в США именно подлинную сущность дзен буддизма, не загрязнённую никакими народными верованиями. Я позволил себе усомниться в этом и решил уточнить данный вопрос на форуме. А именно спросить у людей бывших в других монастырях Японии, Китая, Кореи или Европы, действительно ли дзен включает в себя только практику и обряды?


Не дзен. Но имхо если говорить о буддизме, то ни о каком вероисповедании речь идти не может. Либо это буддизм, либо это не буддизм. 
Какой то вид нью эйджа, какие-то иллюзии без четкого понимания во что человек верит итд. Не более того. Если дзен - это буддизм, то ответ - нет. Если Дзен это, какая-то условно созерцательная практика, то зачем называть это дзен и задавать вопросы буддистам ?

----------


## Максим&

> I. Слово "буддизм" недвусмысленно намекает на принятие 4 истин
> 1.1 в жизни есть страдание
> 1.2 желание причина страдания (у тут последователи аврамических религий сразу отсеиваются, потому что они ЖЕЛАЮТ попасть в рай)
> 1.3 страдание устранимо (что опять же противоречит тезису о богоданности страдания)
> 1.4 восьмеричный путь 
> 1.4.2 samyak saṃkalpa - нирвана не рай
> 1.4.4 samyak karmānta - не пить вина // причастие вином
> 1.4.6 samyag vyāyāma - очищение ума//упование на бога
> 1.4.7 samyak smṛti - повседневная осознанность//памятование о суде божьем1.4.8 samyak samādhi - единственное что взял Судзуки  
> ...





> 1.1 в жизни есть страдание


Любой христианин согласиться.



> .2 желание причина страдания (у тут последователи аврамических религий сразу отсеиваются, потому что они ЖЕЛАЮТ попасть в рай)


У христиан причина страдания  чётко, хотя и языком мифа, прояснена-желание Адама проявить свою волю, что явилось непослушанием и отпадением об Бога. Земное желание (цель)христианина это обожение, соединение с Богом. Желание буддиста (цель) -нирвана. В буддизме причина жажды-неведение, до конца не прояснено. Откуда оно? Вопрос не решается.
Как и в буддизме, в христианства есть два уровня понимания веры и текста, религиозный и философский. Как и в буддизме, подавляющему большинству людей присущь религиозный уровень осмысления истин. Если исходить из этого, то христианский рай ( не философский термин) нужно сопоставлять с Чистыми Землями Амиды или с Небом Тушита. Будхагхоша в комментарии к Вишудхимаге писал, что у него нет надежды достичь архатства при жизни, поэтому он надеется возродиться на небесах и дождаться Майтреи.



> 1.3 страдание устранимо (что опять же противоречит тезису о богоданности страдания)


Причина страдания не Бог, они не богоданны. Свободный выбор Адама и его непослушание,повлекло омрачение (повреждение) его природы. Это стало в свою очередь причиной болезней,смерти и страдания. Страдания устранимы.



> 1.4 восьмеричный путь


В любой религии есть свой путь и свои этапы на пути. Индусы по причине своей любви все приводить к упорядоченной схеме и системе, для удобства изложения кодировали все в числрвые матрики.



> .1.4.2 samyak saṃkalpa - нирвана не рай


Не рай. Рай это Чистые Земли. Нирвана это скорее Абсолютная Природа Бога запределельная всем умственным построениям и словесным конструкциям. Христиане хотят соедениться с Богом.



> 1.4.4 samyak karmānta - не пить вина // причастие вином


Вино причастие настолько разбавлено водой, что приравниватть его употребление к обету мирянина не имеет никакого смысла. Смысл отказа от спиртного-неомраченность ума. От ложки разбавленного вина ум не утратит бдительности.



> .1.4.6 samyag vyāyāma - очищение ума//упование на бога


Блаженные чистые сердцем ибо они Бога узрят. У христиан очищение ума, называется очищение сердца, так же как и у китайцев.



> 1.4.7 samyak smṛti - повседневная осознанность//памятование о суде божьем


Повседневное трезвение у христиан. Трезвение аналог осознанности. Памятование суда это те же памятования смерти, дурных перерождений, ада у буддистов.




> Все составные явления не обладают самобытием - противоречит концепции триединства бога


Природа Бога не составна , а проста и едина. Творение ( вселенная) составна-самобытием не обладает.



> Все загрязненные явления страдание - не соответствует концепции страдания как испытания в христианстве.


Никакой концепции страдания в христианства нет. Страдание причина Адамовой поврежденной природы.



> Все составные явления временны - убивает идею о вечности души


Душа не составна , она проста. Можете рассматривать ее как чистое сознание. Или три необусловленные дхармы присутствующие в человеке. Но конечно же да, она не изначально и у неё есть причина Бог.



> Нирвана истинный покой - еретическая идея рая не созданного богом.


Как писал выше, нирвана это не рай, а скорее сущность ( природа) Бога. Бог абсолютный покой. Немного из книги:
_"Между Богом и человеком стоят предметы чувственные и умносозерцаемые. Ум человеческий, желая пройти до Бога, не должен быть порабощен вещами чувственными в деятельной жизни, и отнюдь не задерживаем предметами мысленными в жизни созерцательной". Напротив, подобно тому, "как тело, умирая, совершенно отделяется от всех житейских вещей, так и ум, в действии совершеннейшей молитвы, отторгается от всех мирских помышлений; и если не умирает таковою смертью, то с Богом быть и жить не может". Психологическим пределом этого восхождения человека к Богу является совершенное безмолвие ума, напоминающее безмыслие ареопагитской мистики и обусловливающее полную неподвижность духа, как заключительный момент его поисков вечной субботы. Не исшедший из себя, из своей природы и из всего, что после Бога, "о чем можно как-нибудь помышлять и не утвердившийся в превышающем всякое помышление молчании, никак не может быть свободен от превратности". Этот идеал духовной жизни у Исповедника основывается, с одной стороны, на метафизическом понятии о Боге, как абсолютно неподвижном начале, а с другой, на теологическом учении о первобытном состоянии человеческой природы, созданной "во всем самой себе равною, не буйной, мирной, невозмутительною, с Богом и с самой собой тесно любовью связанною"._
Вечная суббота-интересный богословский термин. Суббота ( шабат) -день покоя. Вечная суббота-вечный покой.

----------


## Сергей Карпов

"Нирвана это скорее Абсолютная Природа Бога" - ну этим все сказано, остальные тезисы вторичны.
Будда хоть раз сказал, что мир создан абсолютом? Это Вам в индуизм, там ишварапратибхара ;-)

----------


## Максим&

> "Нирвана это скорее Абсолютная Природа Бога" - ну этим все сказано, остальные тезисы вторичны.
> Будда хоть раз сказал, что мир создан абсолютом? Это Вам в индуизм, там ишварапратибхара ;-)


Зачем мне в индуизм. Я не собирался утверждать тождества буддизма и христианства. Всего лишь указал на неточности в интерпретации.
Да, совсем забыл. "Встретил Будду-убей Будду" это не всмысле богоборчества или буддоборчества. По православному,  это значит- не держи никакого образа в уме во время молитвы, и все что ни покажется в видении- не принимай. Думаю и дзен с этим согласиться. Именно здесь я вижу близость, но только православия и дзен. Католические практики замешаны на воображении, как например и тибетские. С православной точки зрения это самообман.

----------


## Крымский

> Именно здесь я вижу близость, но только православия и дзен. Католические практики замешаны на воображении, как например и тибетские. С православной точки зрения это самообман.


Предыдущий Папа(Ратцингер), будучи епископом, отправлял католиков на дзенские сессины, это зафиксировано.
Кроме того, родство христианства и буддизма прослеживается даже в иконографии, например. И вообщем-то понятно, 
где буддисты с эллинистическим христианством и его культурой контактировали в свое время (в Японии попозже и уже с католиками)  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Предыдущий Папа(Ратцингер), будучи епископом, отправлял католиков на дзенские сессины, это зафиксировано.
> Кроме того, родство христианства и буддизма прослеживается даже в иконографии, например. И вообщем-то понятно, 
> где буддисты с эллинистическим христианством и его культурой контактировали в свое время (в Японии попозже и уже с католиками)


Иконография это искусство, культура. Выражение человеческого духа. Выражения могут быть похожи. Но соприкосновения конечно же должны были иметь место, но вероятно не напрямую, а через Персию и Сирию.
Вчера вот только подумал, что христианские монастыри, появившиеся в 4 веке в Египте и Сирии, возможно имели оригинальную модель в западно-индийских монастырях той же Гандхары. 
Не знаю что подвигло Папу Ратцингера на увлечение дзеном, может экуменизм, а может увлечение учением М.Экхарта.Папа-немец, а у немцев в почете были неоплатонические идеи в богословии. Экхарт, на которого все время ссылается Судзуки именно немец. Поляки, итальянцы, испанцы в таком богословии были слабы. У них больше экстатики, экзальтации. Франциск, Лойола, разные Терезы да Анжелы.Преимущественно католицизм в своих формах выражения очень близок индуизму. Православный восток гораздо сдержанней.

----------


## Крымский

> Иконография это искусство, культура. Выражение человеческого духа. Выражения могут быть похожи. Но соприкосновения конечно же должны были иметь место, но вероятно не напрямую, а через Персию и Сирию.


Не, напрямую и прямо в том регионе, откуда родом дзогчен, как рассказывают  :Smilie: 

Выглядит вот так и так, примерно.




> Не знаю что подвигло Папу Ратцингера на увлечение дзеном ...


Примечательные сходства между реколлекциями и сессинами  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Не, напрямую и прямо в том регионе, откуда родом дзогчен, как рассказывают 
> 
> Выглядит вот так и так, примерно.


Слишком много предположений для того чтоб делать выводы о прямом влиянии. Косвенные, конечно были.
Об успешности Ашокиных миссионеров говорить скорее не приходится. Я не слышал, чтоб о них упоминали античные историки. Конечно контакты были, и культурные и торговые, чтобы услышать какие-то истории. Но в римской империи хватало своих духовных искателей и философов которые могли на что-то влиять. Это и киники, и стоики, и платоники. Это если говорить об античности.
Раннее христианство напрямую с буддизмом нигде не соприкасалось. По крайней мере нет четких свидетельств. Посредником была Парфия, а это Персидское а не Римское государство. Вот в Парфии вероятно все религии( маздеизм, буддизм, индуизм) соприкасаясь смешивались, порождая множество разных гностических  сект и учений. Потом уже эллины и иудеи тянули их на Запад, в Сирию, Египет, Рим. На философском уровне если и были влияния, то это от Упанишад.
Напрямую, лицом к лицу с буддистами могли столкнуться только несториане, а это не ранее 5 века и позднее. Но врядли они уже могли оказать влияние на Ортодоксальное христианство, так как их начали считать еретиками и выгнали за пределы Империи.

----------


## Крымский

> Слишком много предположений для того чтоб делать выводы о прямом влиянии.


Да какие там предположения, археологические находки, литература и лапидарные источники, 5 веков на одной территории, минимум  :Smilie: 
Скульптура характерная, опять же, такая везде с греческими корнями, без них такое нигде не освоили.




> Об успешности Ашокиных миссионеров говорить скорее не приходится. Я не слышал, чтоб о них упоминали античные историки..


Там по ссылкам прямо, если нужно, я переведу.




> Раннее христианство напрямую с буддизмом нигде не соприкасалось.
> ...
> Напрямую, лицом к лицу с буддистами могли столкнуться только несториане, а это не ранее 5 века и позднее. Но врядли они уже могли оказать влияние на Ортодоксальное христианство, так как их начали считать еретиками и выгнали за пределы Империи.


Там по ссылкам прямо, в Бактрии пересекалось, несторианская церковь.
А до этого апостолы и всякая менее организованная христианская шелупонь во всем эллинском мире жила, даже в Индии  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Да какие там предположения, археологические находки, литература и лапидарные источники, 5 веков на одной территории, минимум 
> Скульптура характерная, опять же, такая везде с греческими корнями, без них такое нигде не освоили.
> 
> 
> 
> Там по ссылкам прямо, если нужно, я переведу.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ну давайте конкретику, переводите. А не легенды.И именно соприкосновение буддизма и христианства, а не брахманских идей типа Атмана.
Вот начнём с Ашокинских времён. Ашока пишет, что послал миссионеров на Запад. Приведите мне цитаты римских историков, о том что они произвели какое-то впечатление. Менандра оставим в покое.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну давайте конкретику, переводите. А не легенды.


Давайте, апостол Фома проповедовал в Индии в общинах иудеев в 1-м веке




> Traditionally, he is said to have travelled outside the Roman Empire to preach the Gospel, travelling as far as Tamilakam in present-day India. According to tradition, the Apostle reached Muziris, Tamilakam present day India in AD 52 and baptized several people, founding what today are known as Saint Thomas Christians or Nasranis.
> ...
> An early third-century Syriac work known as the Acts of Thomas connects the apostle's Indian ministry with two kings, one in the north and the other in the south. According to the Acts, Thomas was at first reluctant to accept this mission, but the Lord appeared to him in a night vision and compelled him to accompany an Indian merchant, Abbanes (or Habban), to his native place in northwest India. There, Thomas found himself in the service of the Indo-Parthian King, Gondophares. The Apostle's ministry resulted in many conversions throughout the kingdom, including the king and his brother.


И упоминания об этом есть гораздо раньше расколов и несторианцев.
А несторианцы занимались организованно как церковь прозелитизмом и забрались даже в Китай веку к восьмому, тогда же, когда и на Руси стали известны.




> Вот начнём с Ашокинских времён. Ашока пишет, что послал миссионеров на Запад. 
> Приведите мне цитаты римских историков, о том что они произвели какое-то впечатление. 
> Менандра оставим в покое.


Не, про впечатления не буду. У вас есть сомнения, что он послал и они доехали или что?

Вообще-то сам Ашока жил на территории с сильным эллинским влиянием, да, и поэтому послал посольство на Запад.
Сомневаетесь?   :Smilie: 



> империя Маурьев находилась в постоянном контакте с Селевкидами и Греко-бактрийским царством.


В Бактрию он послал, прежде всего, туда, где несторианская церковь как раз будет, но и в Рим тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Давайте, апостол Фома проповедовал в Индии в общинах иудеев в 1-м веке
> 
> 
> 
> И упоминания об этом есть гораздо раньше расколов и несторианцев.
> А несторианцы занимались организованно как церковь прозелитизмом и забрались даже в Китай веку к восьмому, тогда же, когда и на Руси стали известны.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Просто немного запутывает слово - Индия.

Индий много было и многие из них с современным государством Индия географически ничего общего не имеют.
Ну и естественно временные рамки, врядли позволяют проводить хоть какие-то параллели между государством Ашоки и несторианцами.

----------

Крымский (27.03.2016), Максим& (28.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Просто немного запутывает слово - Индия.


Да




> Индий много было и многие из них с современным государством Индия географически ничего общего не имеют.


Да




> Ну и естественно временные рамки, врядли позволяют проводить хоть какие-то параллели между государством Ашоки и несторианцами.


Кроме того, что его буддийский прозелитизм в Бактрии был успешен, и потом в той же Бактрии поверх буддийского прошелся успешный христианский прозелитизм 1-3 века.
Там очевидным образом следы и тех, и других вместе до исламские. Я только про это.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кроме того, что его буддийский прозелитизм в Бактрии был успешен, и потом в той же Бактрии поверх буддийского прошелся успешный христианский прозелитизм 1-3 века.
> Там очевидным образом следы и тех, и других вместе до исламские. Я только про это.


Насчёт 1-3века незнаю, вроде где-то с пятого.
А с восьмого там уже ислам вовсю. Бактрия она ж в основном Средняя Азия, плюс немного севера Афгана и Ирана. Да и к третьем веку н. э. она уже совершенно распалась.

----------


## Крымский

> Насчёт 1-3века незнаю, вроде где-то с пятого.


С пятого там уже епископы и прочая бюрократия, организованная и признанная несторианская церковь.
А до этого апостолы и миссии всякие в греческих и иудейских общинах.




> Да и к третьем веку н. э. она уже совершенно распалась.


Ну, эллины и арамейский язык-то не делись никуда.
Мусульмане всех потом подровняли, но больше монголы даже, в том числе и эллинских мусульман  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С пятого там уже епископы и прочая бюрократия, организованная и признанная несторианская церковь.
> А до этого апостолы и миссии всякие в греческих и иудейских общинах.


А в каких городах, на бывшей территории Бактрии ?

Интересно для общего развития  :Smilie: 

(п.с. Кстати несторианцы и в Тибет захаживали, правда без большого успеха, но Третий Гьялва Кармапа (1284—1339г.г.) даже в перечне ошибочных взглядов упоминает Милостливого\Любящего Единого (подзабыл более точный используемый термин) это трактуется как Бог христиан несторианской линии)

----------


## Крымский

> А в каких городах, на бывшей территории Бактрии ?


Англоязычные пишут:



> Апостольская Церковь Востока поставила епископов в девяти городах включая Герат (424), Фарах (544), Зарандж (544), Бушандж (585), Бадгиз (585), Кандагар и Балх.
> Известны также развалины несторианской обители 6-го века неподалеку от Пянджа, Таджикистан на северном берегу Аму-Дарьи вблизи границы с Афганистаном в районе Кундуза.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

Чудесная совершенно статья Википедии Греко-буддийский арт

Включающая превращение греческих изображений Геракла в японского Shukongōshin  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Англоязычные пишут:Апостольская Церковь Востока поставила епископов в девяти городах включая Герат (424), Фарах (544), Зарандж (544), Бушандж (585), Бадгиз (585), Кандагар и Балх.
> Известны также развалины несторианской обители 6-го века неподалеку от Пянджа, Таджикистан на северном берегу Аму-Дарьи вблизи границы с Афганистаном в районе Кундуза.


Афган, какраз в эти времена Сасаниды (арьяны-персы) эти места под себя подгребали. У них веротерпимость была и туда с Византии сильно христианство проникло.

Интересно, а почему нет данных о епископатах того времени в соседних местах нынешних Ирана и Средней Азии ?
Также наверное нужно учитывать, что в те времена епископат мог всего из нескольких человек состоять, плюс проезжие купцы-христиане.

----------


## Крымский

> Интересно, а почему нет данных о епископатах того времени в соседних местах нынешних Ирана и Средней Азии ?
> Также наверное нужно учитывать, что в те времена епископат мог всего из нескольких человек состоять, плюс проезжие купцы-христиане.


Про Парфию точно есть, там еще больше этого добра, по-моему.
В Среднюю Азию они не попали тогда по природным причинам(места гиблые там), если я правильно помню, позже попали.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Среднюю Азию они не попали тогда по природным причинам(места гиблые там), если я правильно помню, позже попали.


Наверное из того что Сасанидская империя туда не добралась, новые завоеватели арабы скорее всего помешали.

А так во многих местах, что под властью Сасанидов были, христианство проникало. В основном потом ислам церкви уничтожил, но напр. в Армении до сих пор осталось. Но армяне правда ещё до них христианство приняли, кстати одними из первых   :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Забавно что о дзэн в разделе дзэн рассуждают люди, которые не имеют отношения к дзэн...  :Facepalm:  :Kiss:

----------

Won Soeng (28.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2016), Сергей Карпов (28.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Наверное из того что Сасанидская империя туда не добралась, новые завоеватели арабы скорее всего помешали.


Там до 19-го века было белое пятно на карте.
Все, кто приходили, шли с севера на юг, а обратно как-то ничего не ползло в горку  :Smilie: 




> А так во многих местах, что под властью Сасанидов были, христианство проникало. В основном потом ислам церкви уничтожил, но напр. в Армении до сих пор осталось.


От Еревана до Афин примерно столько же, сколько и до Герата, а до Вавилона раза в два ближе.
Александр Великий был реально подозрительно велик и широк  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Там до 19-го века было белое пятно на карте.
> Все, кто приходили, шли с севера на юг, а обратно как-то ничего не ползло в горку


Мы и вправду зафлудили тему  :Frown: , но не могу не ответить.
На территории Средней Азии (нынешние Туркменистан, Узбекистан, Таджикистан..) и в античность и в средневековье, и даже в позднее средневековье была очень высокая для тех времён культура, какраз из тех мест арабы принесли математику, медицину, химию и пр., там сохранились многие античные "греческие" знания, в то время как на Западе начались тёмные средние века .

Дзенцы извиняюсь, что флужу(больше не буду  :Smilie:  ), но и оттуда в Китай проникало Учение Будды.

----------


## Крымский

> Мы и вправду зафлудили тему , но не могу не ответить.
> На территории Средней Азии (нынешние Туркменистан, Узбекистан, Таджикистан..) и в античность и в средневековье, и даже в позднее средневековье была очень высокая для того времени культура, какраз из тех мест арабы принесли математику, медицину и пр., там сохранились многие античные знания, в то время как на Западе начались тёмные средние века .


Но ходили все по горизонтали - либо поверху Каспия, либо через Парфию, а по вертикали горы высоковатые, а за ними пустыни, там никто толком не жил  :Smilie: 




> Дзенцы извиняюсь, что флужу(больше не буду  ), но и оттуда в Китай проникало Учение Будды.


Да, оформленное в характерной греческой манере  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но ходили все по горизонтали - либо поверху Каспия, либо через Парфию, а по вертикали горы высоковатые, а за ними пустыни, там никто толком не жил


Горы это как раз те места о которых Вы в предыдущих сообщениях о несторианстве писали  :Smilie: 
Больше ходили через Ближний Восток, Малую Азию. Через верх Каспия тоже был путь, но длинный. Так напр. А. Никитин возвращался уже более короткой дорогой  :Smilie: 




> Да, оформленное в греческой манере


в "греческой"  :Wink: 

Хотя оно конечно _вики_ греческий стиль может найти .., и в Кашмире, и в Непале и даже в  Бенгалии и Бангладеше. 
Сразу вспоминается знаменитая фраза Райкина, про зал и мышь  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Горы это как раз те места о которых Вы в предыдущих сообщениях о несторианстве писали


Там несколько горных систем. Между Памиром и Гиндукушем можно пройти, это и есть путь из Афганистана в Таджикистан через который вся движуха. 
Но Средняя Азия это же не только предгорья и долины, но и Казахстан с Туркменией, состоящей примерно целиком из Каракумов, например  :Smilie: 
Там никто ничего не укоренил до советской власти. И арабы, и монголы с персами пасовали перед суровой природой.
Буддизм в Калмыкию попал как раз с дороги поверху Каспия, а Ашока посылал своих прозелитов понизу, через Бактрию и Парфию в Левант 
(до города Рима в Италии они не дошли, конечно, только до Рима, как земли ромеев)  :Smilie:  




> Сразу вспоминается знаменитая фраза Райкина, про зал и мышь


Угу, поскреби приличную статую и найдется грек всегда  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Там несколько горных систем. Между Памиром и Гиндукушем можно пройти, это и есть путь из Афганистана в Таджикистан через который вся движуха. 
> Но Средняя Азия это же не только предгорья и долины, но и Казахстан с Туркменией, состоящей примерно целиком из Каракумов, например 
> Там никто ничего не укоренил до советской власти. И арабы, и монголы с персами пасовали перед суровой природой.
> Буддизм в Калмыкию попал как раз с дороги поверху Каспия, а Ашока посылал своих прозелитов понизу, через Бактрию и Парфию в Левант 
> (до города Рима в Италии они не дошли, конечно, только до Рима, как земли ромеев)  
> Угу, поскреби приличную статую и найдется грек всегда


 История, то есть хронологическая линейка + география, тоесть расположение на карте - имхо: убирает многое из того что кажется сенсацией и интересным открытием.

И можно поскрести и современную Грецию, и современную Турцию, и современную Индию..... и много других как современных, так использующихся на протяжении разных периодов истории названий.

И возможно найдётся даже о приходе Калмыков  где-то всего лишь  400 лет назад, и  том что посланцы Ашоки (3 век до нашей эры) никак в Левант (Сирию) через верховья Каспия попасть не смогли бы, и много чего другого .....

(п.с. ну не та Средняя Азия (о которой говорим)- Казахстан, Степь он Поле, но какраз с Каспием граничит, ток не было его в древности, как и любой другой современной страны  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Крымский

> И возможно найдётся даже о приходе Калмыков в где-то всего лишь  400 лет назад,


Ага, и все равно верхней дорогой, и весь 19-й век практически тоже  :Smilie: 




> и том что посланцы Ашоки (3 век до нашей эры) никак в Левант (Сирию) через верховья Каспия попасть не смогли бы, и много чего другого .....


Низовья, низовья, так все ходили вслед за Александром  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Давайте, апостол Фома проповедовал в Индии в общинах иудеев в 1-м веке
> 
> 
> 
> И упоминания об этом есть гораздо раньше расколов и несторианцев.
> А несторианцы занимались организованно как церковь прозелитизмом и забрались даже в Китай веку к восьмому, тогда же, когда и на Руси стали известны.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Если нас раньше времени суровые дзенцы на захаракирят, то было бы неплохо часть темы перенести отдельно:-) 
Знаете, это наверно я несколько запутал нашу беседу. Привыкнув, что вокруг стало модным говорить о сплошных влияниях чего-то на что-то. Ваше слово-родство, я поспешно принял за "влияния". Если вы его употребили в понимании "что были контакты, соприкосновения"-то вероятно. Конечно же слухи, контакты, соприкосновения случались, но если вы понимаете слово "родство" как влияния то это нужно обсуждать. Контакт не подразумевает влияние. Например я контактировал с мусульманином но его религия на меня никак не повлияла.
Для меня влияние понимается так - когда у кого-то чего-то небыло или было как-то по своему, и вдруг после контактов нечто новое появляется, которое ранее можно отследить у оппонента. 
Например, христианская идея мытарств. Врядли оно было в ранней церкви. И скорее всего в позднее средневековье это учение появляется только в Восточных церквях. Вероятно его затащили в христианство простолюдины под влиянием  разных сиро-гностических сект или богомилов. Космология, где восхождению души в рай препятствуют злобные духи, асуры-бесы,которые населяют низшую небесную сферу близка вавилонской. То есть это все же больше похоже на влияние.
Только в таком смысле можно обсуждать влияния. Поэтому непонятно в чем буддизм и христианство влияли друг на друга.
О влиянии например эллинистического искусства в Гандхаре на индийские сюжеты, можно говорить. Но учение-где, как, в чем?

Немножко истории. Миссионеры Ашоки если и дошли до Средиземного моря, то в литературе греко-римского периода это никак не зафиксировано. (Возможно мне не известно). Но мы говорим о христианском периоде.
Об апостоле Фоме. Пребывание и смерть Фомы в Индии это во первых легенда, во вторых апокриф. Такая же легенда как деятельность Шакьямуни на Шри-Ланке и даже Бирме. Как путешествие Бодхидхармы в Японию, или ап.Андрея к Киевским горам и даже к Новгороду. Есть легенды которые доводили Фому даже дотКитая:-) 
Ну хочется людям верить, что первым кто их посетил был кто-то великий. Так и индийцы верят до сих пор в эту легенду которая появляется в церковной ( неиапокрифической) литературе примерно с середины 4 века. В самом апокрифе нет совершенно никаких географических или иных привязок для идентификации места. Раз 5 встречающееся слово Индия можно заменить на Бразилию и ничего не изменится. По более ранним сведениям ( Ориген) , место проповеди для Фомы и ко, была определена Эдесса севернее Вавилона. Тогдашнее царство с правителями из парфянских династий. Это согласуется с последующим широким распространением христианства в этом регионе. Но был ли там буддизм?
Более подробно см.Болотов В.В.Лекции по истории древней церкви, т.2 стр.241 и далее.
Ну а про собственно Индию и говорить в то время нечего. Как сказал ВИ. под Индией у древних, да ещё простолюдинов-рыбарей, могло пониматься что угодно, вплоть до Аравийского полуострова.
Также совершенно прав В.И. когда говорит что привиденные вами названия бактрийских городов и епископств нельзя сходу принимать как за нечто грандиозное. Епископские малоизийские кафедры это зачастую мелкие административные единицы, которые могли включать пару-тройку селений,даже не городов. Это не громадные епископства Руси. Вспомнил по этому случаю, про индийских раджей. Нам сейчас кажется, что это какой-то царь, но раджой мог назваттся и сельский глава-староста. 
Вобщем о контактах христиан( несториан) и буддистов можно говорить пожалуй с 3-5 вв. Но я дальше не стану выдаваться в детали, так как сказал, что контакты я признаю, но если вы хотите подчеркнуть какие-то именно влияния, то тут нужна конкретика а не домыслы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Если вы его употребили в понимании "что были контакты, соприкосновения"-то вероятно.


Ну, вот вы видите влияние эллинское и на буддийские артефакты, и на христианские, и на зорастрийские, и на мусульманские?
В том же бактрийском Балхе родился по одной из версий Заратустра, в этом городе был древний буддийский 
монастырь, в нем же побывал апостол Фома и одно из самых старых епископств несторианских. 
Мистицизм исламский потом там центр тоже имел, отец Джалаладдина Руми из Балха. 
Трудно всем жить на одной территории и не оказывать друг на друга влияние, интересное место, плавильный котел  :Smilie: 




> Например я контактировал с мусульманином но его религия на меня никак не повлияла.


Забавно, вы наверное из тех(немногих) людей, что после всех терактов и войн не знаете что такое "джихад"?
Как же ислам умудрился не повлиять на вас?  :Smilie:  




> Для меня влияние понимается так - когда у кого-то чего-то небыло или было как-то по своему, и вдруг после контактов нечто новое появляется, которое ранее можно отследить у оппонента.


Ну, вот не было скульптур Будды у арьев и нимбов над головами до контактов с эллинами, а потом появились. И точно такая же фигня у иудео-христиан случилась.
Вы как это классифицируете?




> Миссионеры Ашоки если и дошли до Средиземного моря, то в литературе греко-римского периода это никак не зафиксировано. (Возможно мне не известно).


Не сомневайтесь, они дошли, там с Александра дорога нахоженная осталась. В обратную сторону римляне посольства тоже слали, контакты зафиксированы.




> О влиянии например эллинистического искусства в Гандхаре на индийские сюжеты, можно говорить. Но учение-где, как, в чем?


По честному? 
Философия такой же признак влияния эллинов, как и статуи чудесные, как мне кажется  :Smilie: 




> Об апостоле Фоме. Пребывание и смерть Фомы в Индии это во первых легенда, во вторых апокриф.


А Ашока со всеми кобулями вы думаете прямо фактический-факт? А Шакьямуни? А Бодхидхарма?  :Smilie: 




> Но был ли там буддизм?


В Бактрии был.
Перевод названия горной гряды "Гиндукуш" как бы намекает -
все, что южнее, можно считать Индией  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

Ниочем. Опять Фома в Бактрии, буддийский монастырь и Заратуштра, Руми и теракты. 
Как говорит Дубинин-я поберегу глюкозу. Когда появится конкретика что вот конкретно в этом христианство повлияло на буддийские доктрины или практики, а вот тут буддизм влиял своими идеями на христиан-я почитаю ваше эссе. Пока же это просто ни о чем.
И факты пожалуйста, факты и факты. 
Кстати, в буддийских монастырях Бактрии надписи Хрестос Воскресе не видели?:-)

----------


## Крымский

> Ниочем.


ОК, не можете честно классифицировать по своим же критериям, я записал  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Бактрии был.
> Перевод названия горной гряды "Гиндукуш" как бы намекает -
> все, что южнее, можно считать Индией


Бактрия на севере была от Гиндукуша.

(да защитят нас  боги географии, топонимики и модераторы переносом последних сообщений в отдельную тему  :Smilie:   )

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Ну про влияние вы реально загоняетесь - мало ли кто куда ходил. Даже если бы я увидел фото, где Гуатама за Христом конспектирует, то это не значило бы, что христианство и дзен родственны. Я вон в академии научный коммунизм писал, учил, сдавал, но мои политические убеждения никак на нем не основаны  :Smilie: 

Тут покритиковали мой пост с сравнением дзен и христианства. Прочитал критику - за уши много притянуь можно... Главное доктринальное различие: христианство это монотеистическая религия с одной жизнью и вечным посмертием в виде рая или ада. Причем постулируется физическое воскрешение для вечной жизни.
Буддизм - единственная атеистическая и АНАТМИЧЕСКАЯ религия. Да, буддизм не отрицает идею бога (богов), просто для пути это лишь еще одно препятствие в череде многих. Идеи абсолюта в буддизме не встречал. Если она была - пожалуйста ссылочку на палийский канон или праджня парамиту в студию :Wink:

----------


## Крымский

> Бактрия на севере была от Гиндукуша.
> 
> (да защитят нас  боги географии, топонимики и модераторы переносом последних сообщений в отдельную тему   )


Конечно, а южнее Индия, линия раздела, что в названии отражено  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Ну про влияние вы реально загоняетесь - мало ли кто куда ходил.


Да никто никуда не ходил! Они в Бактрии веков пять вместе жили, прежде всего в Балхе  :Smilie: 




> Даже если бы я увидел фото, где Гуатама за Христом конспектирует, то это не значило бы, что христианство и дзен родственны.


"Хинаяна провозглашала: «Все, чему учил Будда, есть истина». Махаяна значительно изменила эту формулировку, и она приобрела вид: «Все, что истинно, и учил Будда» (то есть не только слова Будды истинны, но и всякие истинные слова есть слова Будды)"(Торчинов не сам же это придумал?)

Если Иисус говорил Истину, то кому его слова принадлежат в махаяне?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно, а южнее Индия, линия раздела, что в названии отражено


А что тогда Двурогий Александр, который для нас Македонский, завоевал ?

Это ведь Вы сами решили делить по Гиндукешу и теперь этим оперируете  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Махаяна значительно изменила эту формулировку, и она приобрела вид: «Все, что истинно, и учил Будда» (то есть не только слова Будды истинны, но и всякие истинные слова есть слова Будды)"(Торчинов не сам же это придумал?)


Другого источника этого утверждения, на данный момент не выявлено  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> А что тогда Двурогий Александр, который для нас Македонский, завоевал ?
> Это ведь Вы сами решили делить по Гиндукешу и теперь этим оперируете


Как же я сам решил если Гиндукуш это "индийские горы" на персидском?
Бактрию и Согдиану условно сверху, а Индию условно снизу от приметной горной гряды :Smilie: 
(но вообще он примерно все завоевал, где пройти можно было)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как же я сам решил если Гиндукуш это "индийские горы" на персидском?
> Бактрию и Согдиану условно сверху, а Индию условно снизу от приметной горной гряды


"Горы Инда" или "Убийца Инда". (речка такая, в древности обожествляемая)

Владения Ахеменидов он завоевал:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94..._Empire_ru.svg
Там тоже  некоторые из "Индий" находятся, точней некоторые из "Арьян",  ведь народы там также на "индоарьянских" языках говорили и к близким этнически группам принадлежали.
( и они тож "элинистическая\античная культура", если по кабинетному)

----------


## Крымский

> "Горы Инда" или "Убийца Инда". (речка такая, в древности обожествляемая)


А греки их почему Кавказ Индийский звали?
Но вообще любые горы это водораздел и конкретно Гиндукуш разделяет Оксус и Инд, да.
На стороне Оксуса Трансоксания, на стороне Инда - Индия, вроде все верно у греков, нет?  :Smilie: 




> Владения Ахеменидов он завоевал


Ноги у всех одинаковые - что они смогли, то и он смог. И так продолжалось до 19-го века.
Железная дорога и пароходы перекроили карты мира, а потом автомобили и самолеты довершили дело.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А греки их почему Кавказ Индийский звали?
> .


Ну так потому что река Инд там.
Что касается греческих _Кавказов_, так и мы на русском горы называем - _Горы_.




> На стороне Оксуса Трансоксания, на стороне Инда - Индия, вроде все верно у греков, нет?
> .


Вроде нет  :Smilie:  Бактрия ведь для "провинциальных греков" (типа Двурогого) тоже "Индия", как и территории современного Ирана, и т.п.




> Ноги у всех одинаковые - что они смогли, то и он смог..


Ноги и у античных "демонов" есть, но слов даже похожих на "человеческие" они не издавали, вели себя не "по-человечески", вообщем не-людь не-арьянская иль не-элинская :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Вроде нет


Как это нет? А где же она?! 8-)

Добавил ссылку на картинку с картой




> Бактрия ведь для "провинциальных греков" (типа Двурогого) тоже "Индия", как и территории современного Ирана, и т.п.


Вся - точно нет, какая-то часть, возможно, да.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как это нет? А где же она?! 8-)
> .


Куда "кабинетно" историки поместят, какое название с античного текста переведут словом _Индия_, там и будет.

(в разные времена даже Америка, _Индией_ успела побывать, индейцы там с тех времён остались :Smilie:  )

----------


## Крымский

> Куда "кабинетно" историки поместят, какое название с античного текста переведут словом _Индия_, там и будет.
> 
> (в разные времена даже Америка, _Индией_ успела побывать, индейцы там с тех времён остались )


Мне, наверное, сразу надо было реконструкцию античной карты показать, что бы было понятно, как пешеход мир видит  :Smilie: 
Смотрите!
Вот тут еще яснее видно, где Индия и почему.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне, наверное, сразу надо было реконструкцию античной карты показать, что бы было понятно, как пешеход мир видит 
> Смотрите!


Реконструкция!
Названия там учёными реконструированы, чтоб мы поняли.

А так повторюсь, _Индий_ много было, и то что в Бактрии Александр завоевал - _Индия_, и Иран\Арьян - _Индия_, и Индокитай - _Индия_, и Средняя Азия - _Индия_, и п-ов Индостан - _Индия_ .... , и везде, где были носители индоарьянских языков - _Индия_.
Тоесть - есть "кабинетные" названия, принятые в науке для того или иного отрезка времени, народа и территории; есть разные названия у разных древних авторов  которые для научных целей переводят в "кабинетные"; а   есть современные государства и народы.

( п.с. это как названия _Трипольская_ культура\народ\страна. Естестно никакие люди в то время, ни себя _трипольцами_ не называли, ни свою страну. 
И слово "культура" даже здесь употреблено в очень специфическом значении - археологическая)

----------


## Максим&

> Куда "кабинетно" историки поместят, какое название с античного текста переведут словом _Индия_, там и будет.
> 
> (в разные времена даже Америка, _Индией_ успела побывать, индейцы там с тех времён остались )


Это к теме: А в какой Индии был ап.Фома? ( от себя добавлю: а был ли он там вообще). Но это не для "фомистов", они и могилу Христа в Индии отыщут:-) 




> несмотря на то, что варвары сменяли друг друга, греческие интеллигенты упорно продолжали давать новым народностям имена, вычитанные у своих авторитетов, у Геродотов и Страбонов. Так, например, русских они называли «Тавроскифами», а страны несколько севернее черноморского побережья были для них вообще «гиперборейскими» странами. Греки одинаково называли все те народности, которые жили на пространстве нынешней России, «Скифами», не разбирая того, что здесь сталкивались народности самых разнообразных оттенков.
>    Та же самая неясность и сбивчивость понятий существовала у греков относительно Эфиопии и Индии. Географические термины «Эфиопия» и «Индия» фигурируют в апокрифической литературе довольно часто. Но употребление этих названий является лишь мотивом к искажению предания о распространении христианства. По-видимому, что может быть определеннее термина «Эфиопия»? У нас сейчас же с ним ассоциируется представление о стране в Африке, где приблизительно теперь Абиссиния. А между тем этот термин не имеет такого определенного значения. Происхождение его связано с родосской колонизацией, и он не бьш строго географическим. У Гомера упоминаются aiqiopeV, вечно счастливые люди. Эфиопия — это страна, лежащая где-то к югу, она лежит там, где бог Илиос стоит в зените (hlioV aiqwn), где живут вечно счастливые и благочестивые люди, приносящие обильные жертвы богам. Затем, по мере развития географических знаний, Эфиопия отодвигается постепенно все далее к югу; под этим именем стали (по основаниям филологическим) разуметь страну, в которой живут люди с темным цветом лица (aiqiopeV), сделавшимся таковым от солнца. Ближе ко временам классическим этим именем обозначали страну, которая полагалась на юге Египта, на месте нынешней Нубии. А когда южная граница Египта стала известна под ее точными этнографическим терминами (как Меройское царство, как земля Нубов), то Эфиопия подвинулась еще далее к югу, к Судану («Судан», pluralis арабского языка, значит как раз то же, что aiqiopeV, т. е. «черные»). В греческом переводе Библии термин «Эфиопия» употреблен для передачи еврейского «Куш». И неизвестно, куда бы загнана была Эфиопия, если бы не нашелся народ, который усвоил себе имя эфиопов, и не сделалось общепонятным, что aiqiopeV — нынешние абиссинцы, древние агазии. Сделавшись христианами, они сгруппировались и приняли название эфиоплян, отождествив себя искусственным путем с теми эфиоплянами, которые упоминаются в Библии. Образовалось у них также предание, что царица Савская (южная), посещавшая Соломона, была их царица, и они даже стали считать свою династию потомством Соломона. Из этого передвижения понятия «Эфиопии» ясно, как должно относиться к тем свидетельствам, которые говорят об апостольской проповеди в Эфиопии.
>    Та же история случилась и с Индиею, хотя понятие «Индия» и определенное, а «Эфиопия» только нарицательное, как видно из только что сказанного. Название «Индия» своим появлением обязано сношению греков с персами. В соседстве с персами за Гималайскими горами жило индусское племя Синду (Sindhu). Персы, по свойству своего языка (по фонетическим законам санскритское «s» у персов, как народов иранского племени, переходит в «h»), назвали его «Hindu» и противополагали его себе по темному цвету лица. От персов это название заимствовали греки, переменив его в «oi Indoi». Так первоначально Индия означала определенное место на земном шаре. Но с течением времени название это утратило свой первоначальный, точный этнографический смысл. Сами персы исказили его. «Sindhu» отличались от белолицых персов своим сравнительно темным цветом кожи и получили название «Инду». Но этим именем персы стали называть не только племя «Синду», но и другие народности (к западу и востоку), имевшие более темный цвет кожи, чем какой они имели. Понятие «Индия» расширилось так, что Индию искали и на Аравийском полуострове, и на берегах Африки, так что и территорию эфиопов иные называли Индиею; искали Индию, далее, и на Кавказе, где жило некогда племя «oi Sindoi». Таким образом, для греческих писателей II-V вв. по Р. X. и Индий и Эфиопии оказывалось великое множество. Индия и Эфиопия были такими же растяжимыми именами, как и наше простонародное «арап».


http://azbyka.ru/otechnik/Vasilij_Bo...tserkvi/14_1_1

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Реконструкция!
> Названия там учёными реконструированы, чтоб мы поняли.
> 
> А так повторюсь, _Индий_ много было, и то что в Бактрии Александр завоевал - _Индия_, и Иран\Арьян - _Индия_, и Индокитай - _Индия_, и Средняя Азия - _Индия_, и п-ов Индостан - _Индия_ .... . 
> Везде, где были носители индоарьянских языков - _Индия_.


А ученые не просто так реконструируют же!
Например, монетки остались нам от эллинских государств и там совсем не Индия прописана, обычно, но то, что вот на этой карте как раз  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Это к теме: А в какой Индии был ап.Фома? ( от себя добавлю: а был ли он там вообще). Но это не для "фомистов", они и могилу Христа в Индии отыщут:-)


На всякий случай, я участник нескольких археологических экспедиций ИА РАН, греков копал, ага. А вы как с археологией, дружите?  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (28.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> А вы как с археологией, дружите?


В детстве постоянно в песочнице рылся:-) 
Но я о Фоме, про археологию это вы к В.И.

----------


## Крымский

> В детстве постоянно в песочнице рылся:-) 
> Но я о Фоме, про археологию это вы к В.И.


Ну, если хотите, я коротенько могу рассказать, что от Ашоки осталось материального, а что от Александра Великого.
И почему Ашока такой же, как Фома и Шакьямуни(литературный) персонаж, а Александр - историческая личность  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Ну, если хотите, я коротенько могу рассказать, что от Ашоки осталось материального, а что от Александра Великого.
> И почему Ашока такой же, как Фома и Шакьямуни(литературный) персонаж, а Александр - историческая личность


Вы точно Крымский, не Фоменко?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (28.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы точно Крымский, не Фоменко?


Точно  :Smilie: 
В говна и глины погружался лично, на кабинетного ученого не похож, 
дальних эллинских предков и их материальную культуру трогал голыми руками 
по месту обнаружения их захоронений.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, если хотите, я коротенько могу рассказать, что от Ашоки осталось материального, а что от Александра Великого.


Не удержусь, спрошу: 

А что ?

Что такого осталось от Двурогого, чего например от Кира не осталось, от Петра Первого или того-же Ашоки  :Smilie: 

Интересно ещё, а где можно обозначить, так сказать, центр эллинистического мира ?

----------


## Крымский

> Не удержусь, спрошу: 
> А что ?


От Ашоки - примерно ничего  :Smilie: 
То, что считается его наследием, ему приписано исходя из литературных источников в 19-20 веках 
группой британских ученых и его имени даже не содержит. 
Часть этого наследия на греческом и арамейском, что, конечно, характерно.




> Что такого осталось от Двурогого, чего например от Кира не осталось, от Петра Первого или того-же Ашоки


Монетки, например. С надписями по которым и датируют.
У Ашоки их нет, а у Александра они есть! 
У Куроша(шибко грамотного) есть гораздо большее, но об этом не тут  :Smilie: 




> Интересно ещё, а где можно обозначить, так сказать, центр эллинистического мира ?


Их много  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Монетки, например. С надписями по которым и датируют.
> У Ашоки их нет, а у Александра они есть!


И у Кира они есть, и у Дария (у тех которые Великие), а они до Александра были.
И у Ашоки есть,  а ещё и столбы какието  :Smilie: 




> Их много


Ну географических центр, того что можно назвать - эллинистический мир.
(Если можно с привязкой к конкретной современной стране.)

Интересно же !

----------


## Максим&

Ашока вымышленный персонаж?
Фоменко атакуэ! SOS!

----------


## Крымский

> ... а они до Александра были.


Ага, и у эллинов после всегда есть, а у Ашоки, который посредине, почему-то нет, мура какая-то вместо монет  :Smilie: 




> И у Ашоки есть,  а ещё и столбы какието


Имени Ашоки на них нет, приписаны ему на основе литературных источников, как и эдикты.
Что особенно примечательно, греческие и арамейские надписи в его наследии отличные, а все остальные - гораздо хуже качеством.




> Ну географических центр, того что можно назвать - эллинистический мир.
> (Если можно с привязкой к конкретной современной стране.)
> Интересно же !


Александрия Египетская, Афины, Антиохия, Иерусалим, Дамаск, Селевкия, Герат, Бактра(Балх) - это сходу.

----------


## Крымский

> Ашока вымышленный персонаж?
> Фоменко атакуэ! SOS!


Литературный персонаж, ага, типа апостола Фомы. Шакьямуни тоже не богат на материальное наследие  :Smilie: 
И тексты самые древние буддийские известные выполнены бактрийским письмом ко всему прочему, не повезло вам, короче.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Александрия Египетская, Афины, Антиохия, Иерусалим, Дамаск, Селевкия, Герат, Бактра(Балх) - это сходу.


Географический центр эллинистического мира будет в Иране.

Эллинистический мир скорее наследие Куруша и Дараявахуша  :Smilie: 
Вот были завоеватели и страны после их смерти не распадались.

А так можно конечно и Бактрию считать возникшей благодаря Александру, и Мидию и даже Египет. Но там культуры и до него мощные и древние были, куда  там периферийным  (на то время) Афинам и уж тем более Македонии  :Smilie:  

А если взять центр распространение Учения Будды (бассейн реки Ганг), то туда "эллины"  не добрались. Взаимодействие конечно были, и буддизм затем был и на территории Средней Азии и так называемой Персии.

----------


## Крымский

> Географический центр будет в Иране.


В империи Селевкидов в Ираке, Селевкия же  :Smilie: 




> Эллинистический мир скорее наследие Куруша и Дараявахуша 
> Вот были завоеватели и страны после их смерти не распадались.


И грамотные, что характерно!




> А так можно конечно и Бактрию считать возникшей благодаря Александру


Археология против, дядя пришел на готовое  :Smilie: 




> А если взять центр распространение Учения Будды (бассейн реки Ганг), то туда эллины и не добрались. Взаимодействие конечно были, и буддизм затем был и на территории Средней Азии и так называемой Персии.


Ну, вы же видите, что в буддизме появились некоторые отличия, когда он пошел на Север по эллинским(и не только) местам?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, вы же видите, что в буддизме появились некоторые отличия, когда он пошел на Север по эллинским(и не только) местам?


Если Вы о Махаяне, то она как раз Гандско-Индского  разлива и есть ещё даже намного южней  :Smilie: 

Северней и западней Инда вроде ничего такого не зафиксировано. Кроме интересных ("сенсационых"  :Smilie:  ) гипотез, типа Майтри  от Митра произошло, хотя и так ясно что в индоарийских языках общие корни.

----------


## Крымский

> Если Вы о Махаяне, то она как раз Гандско-Индского разлива и есть ещё даже намного южней


И вот тут мы наконец-то выбрались к дзену!

Смотрите на картинку, следите за махаяной и датами  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Литературный персонаж, ага, типа апостола Фомы. Шакьямуни тоже не богат на материальное наследие 
> И тексты самые древние буддийские известные выполнены бактрийским письмом ко всему прочему, не повезло вам, короче.


Свершилось! Ученики Фоменко нас не забыли!
Я понял вашу позицию. Раз от ап.Павла не осталось никаких монеток и какашек это вымысел. Раз Ашока на столбах выбил свой титул Деванапия Пиядаси то это миф. А много у вас монеток осталось с именем Гай Октавий Фурин? Ни одной? Печалька. Значит императора Октавиана Августа тоже не существовало.
А Деванампия это такой же титул как и Август. А если вам нужно имя, так его по имени Махавамса и возможно Дипавамса упоминают, как Дхаммашока. Фа Сянь-путешественник. 
Но вам же, фоменковцам этого мало. Литераторы заговор сплели и придумали царя. Все, поберегу мозги. С Фоменко мне не совладать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И вот тут мы наконец-то выбрались к дзену!
> 
> Смотрите на картинку, следите за махаяной и датами


Ну да  наставники Махаяны приходили в Китай и с севера. Об этом и вчера писал здесь: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post750705

 Но они принесли те-же Учения, что были и в Индии, между Гангом и Индом  :Smilie:  Эти же Учения и в Непале сохранились, без никакого взаимодействия с "эллинами". И затем в Тибет с Индии перенесены были.

Что именно конкретно изменилось при прохождении Учения через Бактрию и Парфию ?

( кстати Бодхидхарма южным путём скорее всего пришёл  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Крымский

> Свершилось! Ученики Фоменко нас не забыли!


У вас какая-то параллельная жизнь своя, мне кажется  :Smilie: 
Я не то, что не ученик Фоменко и Носовского, но строго из противоположного лагеря.
Руками я копал материальную культуру, откуда хронология берется понимаю, 
про монетки сам же рассказываю, которые всех фоменок разом опровергают  :Smilie: 




> Я понял вашу позицию. Раз от ап.Павла не осталось никаких монеток и какашек это вымысел.


Нет, это просто ап. Павел литературы. 
Вымысел он или нет и как соотносится с Савлом историческим, выясняется на местности и при сравнительном анализе  :Smilie: 




> Раз Ашока на столбах выбил свой титул Деванапия Пиядаси то это миф.


Нет, просто это титул, как вы сами пишете, а не имя  :Smilie: 




> Значит императора Октавиана Августа тоже не существовало.


Этот оставил столько всего, что комар носа уже не подточит  :Smilie: 




> А Деванампия это такой же титул как и Август.


Это британские ученые вам так атрибуцию впарили. Кстати, даже и не так, но не важно  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Карпов

"если Иисус говорил истину" - то да, а если нет, то нет. Подтверждения истинности его слов кроме как в глазах верующих пока нет.

----------


## Крымский

> Что именно конкретно изменилось при прохождении Учения через Бактрию и Парфию ?


Дык, я же сказал выше: 
- визуализация и материальная культура
- философия появилась

Нашел и в Википедии:
"
Буддистские манускрипты, написанные на греческом языке не раньше II века н. э., были найдены в Афганистане. В них упоминаются различные воплощения Будды, включая Авалокитешвару.
Это может говорить о том, что элементы Махаяны зародились в северо-западной Индии, регионе, где процветал греко-буддизм, возможно уже в I веке до н. э. и немалое влияние на неё могла оказать греческая философия. «Возможно, на север и восток, по Шёлковому пути, отправилась именно та форма буддизма, на которую влияли и которую распространяли греки»" (Thomas McEvilley. The Shape of Ancient Thought: Comparative Studies in Greek and Indian Philosophies)

----------


## Крымский

> "если Иисус говорил истину" - то да, а если нет, то нет. Подтверждения истинности его слов кроме как в глазах верующих пока нет.



Отлично!
И вот собственно о чем я все это время хотел сказать:
Буддизм махаяны очевидным образом прошел через регионы с сильным эллинским влиянием.
С иудео-христианством произошло тоже самое, в тоже самое время и даже в том же регионе!
Встроенный канал для взаимодействия и родство есть у столь непохожих учений, похоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дык, я же сказал выше: 
> - визуализация и материальная культура
> - философия появилась


Дык и я пишу, это же и в Непале сохранилось, и тоже было в Викрамашиле (Магатха) и в Наланде (Бихар) - то есть в исторических местах связанных с Буддой Шакьямуни (бассейн реки Ганг)

Чёт натянуто в Ваших исследованиях  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Дык и я пишу, это же и в Непале сохранилось, и тоже было в Викрамашиле (Магатха) и в Наланде (Бихар) - то есть в исторических местах связанных с Буддой Шакьямуни.


Ну, греко-буддийские статуи и визуализации из Гандхара видите как через Тибет и Китай прошли в Японию?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, греко-буддийские статуи и визуализации из Гандхара видите как через Тибет и Китай прошли в Японию?


В Японию минуя Тибет.

Они такие же греко-, как зал в котором мышь белая, даже ещё меньше греко-  :Smilie: 

Четыре страницы общения и как горохом об стенку  :Frown: 

Гандхара к бассейну реки Ганг не имеет никакого отношения, это территория даже северней Инда - это Кабул !

----------


## Крымский

> Они такие же греко-, как зал в котором мышь белая, даже ещё меньше греко


Ок, как там с изображениями хало вокруг головы до Гандхара? Антропоморфными изображениями Будды на греческий манер?

Греческое влияние-то хорошо угадывается

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ок, как там с изображениями хало вокруг головы до Гандхара? Антропоморфными изображениями Будды на греческий манер?
> 
> Греческое влияние-то хорошо угадывается


Вы так и не поняли - причём Гандхара, Бактиря, Парфия к тому, что:

Эти же Учения (философия, визуализация, Махаяна и т.п.) и в Непале сохранились, и тоже было в Викрамашиле (Магатха) и в Наланде (Бихар) - то есть в исторических местах связанных с Буддой Шакьямуни (бассейн реки Ганг)

(п.с. гандхарские статуи так и остались в Афгане, бактрийские в Средней Азии, парфянские в Персии, пока их по музеям растаскивать не начали  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Крымский

> Это же и в Непале сохранилось ...


Что "это же"? Греко-буддийская материальная культура? Нет, там своя характерная  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что "это же"? Греко-буддийская материальная культура? Нет, там своя характерная


Махаяна, визуализации, "философия" ..., и да нимбы вокруг голов тоже  :Smilie: 

 (в Китае тоже своя материальная культура, не Бактрийская, не Гандхарская, не Парфянская. Да и в этих перечисленных - эллинская (они и есть часть  эллинского мира, эллинской культуры, а не дикие фаланги Двурогого)

----------


## Крымский

> Махаяна, визуализации, "философия"..., и да нимбы вокруг голов тоже


Покажете? Какой век?  :Smilie: 




> Several other Buddhist deities may have been influenced by Greek gods. For example, Heracles with a lion-skin, the protector deity of Demetrius I of Bactria, "served as an artistic model for Vajrapani, a protector of the Buddha". In Japan, this expression further translated into the wrath-filled and muscular Niō guardian gods of the Buddha, standing today at the entrance of many Buddhist temples.
> 
> According to Katsumi Tanabe, professor at Chūō University, Japan (in "Alexander the Great. East-West cultural contact from Greece to Japan"), besides Vajrapani, Greek influence also appears in several other gods of the Mahayana pantheon such as the Japanese Fūjin, inspired from the Greek divinity Boreas through the Greco-Buddhist Wardo, or the mother deity Hariti inspired by Tyche.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Покажете? Какой век? (Several other Buddhist deities may have been influenced by Greek gods. For example, Heracles with a lion-skin, the protector deity of Demetrius I of Bactria, "served as an artistic model for Vajrapani, a protector of the Buddha". In Japan, this expression further translated into the wrath-filled and muscular Niō guardian gods of the Buddha, standing today at the entrance of many Buddhist temples.
> )


Это Вы снова про Бактрию - Средняя Азия  :Smilie: 

Искусством сильно не интересовался, возможно об этом Вам кто-то другой напишет.

А что касается Махаяны, философии, визуализации - что показать то ?

----------


## Крымский

> Искусством сильно не интересовался, возможно об этом Вам кто-то другой напишет.


Будем надеяться, но, скорее всего, никто не напишет  :Smilie: 




> А что касается Махаяны, философии, визуализации - что показать то?


Философское сочинение на буддийские темы, например.
Можно изучить идею бодхисаттвы, скажем.
В Бактрии-то такие идеи о спасителе всегда и во всех религиях рождались почему-то, а как дела в Индии обстояли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Философское сочинение на буддийские темы, например.
> Можно изучить идею бодхисаттвы, скажем.
> В Бактрии-то такие идеи о спасителе всегда и во всех религиях рождались почему-то, а как дела в Индии обстояли?


Ну так Наланда и Викрамашила, о которых уже упоминал :Smilie: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nalanda
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vikramashila
Кстати на Вашей карте, как-раз этот регион и показан отправным, и Будда Шакьямуни именно в тех местах учил  :Smilie: 



А какие философское сочинение на буддийские темы, в Бактрии были рождены ?
(немного для ориентировки: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bactria)

----------


## Крымский

> Ну так Наланда и Викрамашила, о которых уже упоминал
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nalanda


Увы, но в Наланде ничего древнее 5-го века не накопали. В Бактрии, напоминаю, махаянские артефакты 2-го века  :Smilie: 




> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vikramashila


8-й - 9-й век, как и следовало ожидать, в Китае постарше даже материалы  :Smilie: 

Третья в ряду Taxila, действительно древняя, но там как раз - сюрприз! - греческие находки  :Smilie: 

Интересное кино, правда?

----------


## Крымский

> А какие философское сочинение на буддийские темы, в Бактрии были рождены ?
> (немного для ориентировки: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bactria)


Про рождены не знаю, но там найдены самые древние тексты буддийские на текущий момент.
Написаные бактрийским письмом, происходящим от арамейского.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про рождены не знаю, но там найдены самые древние тексты буддийские на текущий момент.
> Написаные бактрийским письмом, происходящим от арамейского.


А вот Вы о чём  :Smilie: 
Да это из найденных буддийских текстов самые ранние. К Бактрии отношения не имеют. 
Считается, что они найдены в восточном Афганистане в районе нынешнего Джелалабада Афганского. Написаны на языке гандхари (относится к индоарийской группе), шрифтом _кхарошти_ (производный от шрифта _брахми_) 

Индоарийская культура вообще длительное время была устная, письменность довольно поздно появилась даже как  для античности. И естественно с Ближнего Востока, через Иран/Арьяну. Все  индоевропейские письменности оттуда, в том числе и древне греческая.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Увы, но в Наланде ничего древнее 5-го века не накопали. В Бактрии, напоминаю, махаянские артефакты 2-го века 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-й - 9-й век, как и следовало ожидать, в Китае постарше даже материалы 
> 
> Третья в ряду Taxila, действительно древняя, но там как раз - сюрприз! - греческие находки 
> 
> Интересное кино, правда?


Увы, но Наланда и Викрамашила это места жизни Будды Шакьямуни и вихары в тех местах существовали с тех времён
И если уж хотите архитектурных древностей времён жизни Будды, то поищите развалины в этих областях, напр. в Раджгире, Шравасти, Вайшали ....

Что касается слова _греческие_ , то уже ж не раз говорилось. Не греческие, а эллинской археологической культуры. К современной Греции и грекам имеющей мало отношения.

Индоарьянские народы, сами - важнейшая часть, и центр эллинской культуры !

В общем: _в греческом зале, в греческом зале_, если мы уж скребём - то обнаруживаем как-раз влияние Арьянской культуры  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> шрифтом _кхарошти_


Да что же это такое! 
Не шрифтом, это письмо от арамейского произведенное, использовалось в Бактрии, Согде и Гандхаре. 
Можно греческими буквами было записать попробовать, можно арамейскими, а можно вот такими каракулями из арамейских переделанными.
Понимаете о чем это говорит? На Руси такое тоже не один раз произошло, у нас буковки у самих крипто-греческие  :Smilie: 




> Индоарийская культура вообще длительное время была устная, письменность довольно поздно появилась даже как для античности. И естественно с Ближнего Востока, через Иран/Арьяну. Все  индоевропейские письменности оттуда, в том числе и древне греческая.


А письмо фонетическое почему-то от финикийского происходит, странное дело.
Финикийцы те еще арии, ага  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да что же это такое! 
> Не шрифтом, это письмо от арамейского произведенное, использовалось в Бактрии, Согде и Гандхаре. 
> Можно греческими буквами было записать попробовать, можно арамейскими, а можно вот такими каракулями из арамейских переделанными.
> Понимаете о чем это говорит? На Руси такое тоже не один раз произошло, у нас буковки у самих крипто-греческие 
> 
> 
> 
> А письмо фонетическое почему-то от финикийского происходит, странное дело.
> Финикийцы те еще арии, ага


Все письменности индоевропейские от финикийской  :Smilie: 
Шрифт и письмо, да, это одно и тоже - значки всякие и каракули звуки обозначающие.

Языки же и диалекты это другое. Вам наверное известно, что и язык  греков к индоевропейским принадлежит. Как в принципе и наши с Вами языки  :Smilie: 

Повторюсь культура Индостана долгое время была - устная. И естественно шрифт они откуда то заимствовали. Как и, когдато Ваши греки  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Увы, но Наланда и Викрамашила это места жизни Будды Шакьямуни и вихары в тех местах существовали с тех времён


Люди жили, кто же спорит.
Найти только ничего не выходит из их материального буддийского наследия старше 5-го века.





> Что касается слова _греческие_ , то уже ж не раз говорилось. Не греческие, а эллинской археологической культуры. К современной Греции и грекам имеющей мало отношения.


Принято говорить "греческая", про современную Грецию никто и не говорит.

----------


## Максим&

> А вот Вы о чём 
> Да это из найденных буддийских текстов самые ранние. К Бактрии отношения не имеют. 
> Считается, что они найдены в восточном Афганистане в районе нынешнего Джелалабада Афганского. Написаны на языке гандхари (относится к индоарийской группе), шрифтом _кхарошти_ (производный от шрифта _брахми_) 
> 
> Индоарийская культура вообще длительное время была устная, письменность довольно поздно появилась даже как  для античности. И естественно с Ближнего Востока, через Иран/Арьяну. Все  индоевропейские письменности оттуда, в том числе и древне греческая.


Вы это о чем вообще? Разве до сих пор не поняли что человек не принимает на вид текстовую культуру которая не сокранилась в материальной форме, а про устное предание и речи вообще нет. Например, если уцелевший свиток Махавамсы, что-то говорит о ранней Дипавамсе от которой нет уцелевших фрагментов, то свидетельства Дипавамсы в расчёт не идут. И даже этого мало-если найденные тексты не подтверждены черепками и медальками, то и на них полагаться не следует.
Я вообще не понимаю о чем вы третий день круги по воде пускаете:-)  У вас же даже точек соприкосновения нет. Я так понимаю, в процессе полемики с фоменковцами, часть археологов впала в другую крайность развив недоверие к текстам до пределов и требует в свидетельство только раскопанные какашки.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Все письменности индоевропейские от финикийской


Нет, Курош клинописью писал, например. Но выжившие все практически от финикийской.




> Шрифт и письмо, да, это одно и тоже - значки всякие и каракули звуки обозначающие.


Шрифт это стиль изображения знаков, а письмо это система записи.
Насх и насталик - шрифты(стили) , а письмо - арабское. Используют их для записи персидского языка.




> Повторюсь культура Индий была - устная. И естественно шрифт они откуда то заимствовали. Как и, когдато Ваши греки


Как же устная, если в Гандхаре все есть, например?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Люди жили, кто же спорит.
> Найти только ничего не выходит из их материального буддийского наследия старше 5-го века.
> .


Наводку на археологических буддийский материал, времён Будды, дал выше: напр. в Раджгире, Шравасти, Вайшали ....

Да там письменности нет, потому что древнеиндийская культура - устная. И Веды передавались изустно. И сочинения по математике, логике..., и даже  грамматические тексты сочинялись и перевались - устно!
И Учение Будды - устная передача. Дхармические религии, это  изначально не-книжные религии   :Smilie: 

Для древнеиндийской культуры, переложить сочинение на текст - вообще дикость и кощунство.
Первыми начали использовать письменность в древних Индиях вообще - купцы и торговцы. Только на это по их мнению эти низменные значки варваров и годились. Потом правители начали указы распространять и увековечивать в камне. 
И только буддийская Сангха со временем (далеко не сразу и не повсеместно) начала использовать письменность, на основе различных шрифтов, первый из которых скорее всего _брахми_. 

Это Вам не культура греков или иудеев.

Устал уже с Вами бессмысленно, асурскими, не-людскими значками общаться  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Наводку на археологических буддийский материал, времён Будды, дал выше: напр. в Раджгире, Шравасти, Вайшали ....


А там тоже нет ничего древне-буддийского, все тот же 5-й век. 
С атрибуцией проблемы, приписывают на основании устной традиции развалины Ашоке, как Шлиман Трою сочинил, примерно (в тоже время)  :Smilie: 
Если находки есть, то покажите находки-то.




> Для древнеиндийской культуры, переложить сочинение на текст - вообще дикость и кощунство.
> И только буддийская Сангха со временем начала использовать письменность


О! Наконец-то мы добрались до этого момента!
А чего это она начала её использовать? Отлично же без нее шло, вроде, нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

*Крымский*, сначала думал Вы реально понять хотите.
А сейчас вижу, как всегда, спор только ради спора, тобишь ради греков, которые не греки  :Smilie: 

(если Вас и вправду развалины интересуют, ищите информацию, есть развалины и древних Вихар и Ступ, со времён Будды Шакьямуни есть  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Крымский

> *Крымский*, сначала думал Вы реально понять хотите.
> А сейчас вижу, как всегда, спор только ради спора, тобишь ради греков


Разве я с вами спорю? 
Я рассказываю вам интересное, что не укладывается в примитивную картину мира, но хорошо укладывается в научную.
Если вам не интересно, то я вам не буду рассказывать, вот и все  :Smilie: 

Вы заблуждаетесь в отношении древностей и их датировок. 
То, что мы в Индии наблюдаем, это продолжение библейской археологии, с теми же проблемами и очевидными исходами для буддизма в конце концов  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разве я с вами спорю? 
> Я рассказываю вам интересное, что не укладывается в примитивную картину мира, но хорошо укладывается в научную.
> Если вам не интересно, то я вам не буду рассказывать, вот и все 
> 
> Вы заблуждаетесь в отношении древностей и их датировок. 
> То, что мы в Индии наблюдаем, это продолжение библейской археологии, с теми же проблемами и очевидными исходами для буддизма в конце концов


Во первых, если так сказать лично: причём буддизм вообще к археологии и древности, для меня это современная религия передающегося опыта, а не датировок прошлого  :Smilie: 

Во вторых, заблуждение и путаница, какраз и исходит из непонимания использующихся в науке узко-специфических терминов и топонимов: _греция, индия, культура, памятник_ и т.п.
А также в попытке понимания древнеиндийской культуры, того времени, с позиций иных, часто совершенно других  культур. А то и вообще с позиций современных представлений, границ, народов, языков, обычаев ...

Ну да ладно, пусть прибудут с Вами греческие  Боги и письмена, вместе с интересным реконструированным картинным не-примитивным миром. Хотя в реальном мире,  разные разрозненные кусочки исторических головоломок можно складывать по разному, например: в зависимости от того что считать центром, а что периферией.

Как говориться - точка зрения, зависит от места сидения  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Во первых причём буддизм, вообще к археологии т. п. , для меня это религия передающегося опыта, а не датировок прошлого


Это разумно, и христиане это прошли, разделив Иисуса истории и Иисуса предания  :Smilie: 




> Хотя в реальном мире, разные разрозненные кусочки исторических головоломок можно складывать по разному ...


Вот именно! То, что сложено однажды, может быть разложено и сложено заново.
И тогда придется признать, что Иерихон найден, обнесен стеной, но она высотою человеку примерно по грудь. Примерно так  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это разумно, и христиане это прошли, разделив Иисуса истории и Иисуса предания 
> 
> Вот именно! То, что сложено однажды, может быть разложено и сложено заново.
> И тогда придется признать, что Иерихон найден, обнесен стеной, но она высотою человеку примерно по грудь. Примерно так


Что ж в этом разумного: подменять один вымышленный Иерихон, другим. Только на основе того, что другой вымышлен лично  :Smilie: 
При этом настоящий Иерихон, так и останется, тем который зафиксирован в Библии.

Настоящий Иисус, так и останется, настоящим Иисусом.  Иисусом - иудеев, христиан, мусульман, атеистов... Не зависимо называет ли его, кто-то литературным персонажем или исторической личностью.

----------


## Крымский

> Что ж в этом разумного: подменять один вымышленный Иерихон, другим.


Если вымышленным, то ничего разумного в этом нет. О чем и речь  :Smilie: 




> При этом настоящий Иерихон, так и останется, тем который зафиксирован в Библии.


Настоящим останется тот Иерихон, который будет найден и выкопан.
А то, что зафиксировано в Библии, будет признано литературным вымыслом.
Ну, мы уже это прошли с Библией-то, выкопали Вавилон настоящий в результате, а не библейский  :Smilie: 




> Настоящий Иисус, так и останется, настоящим Иисусом..


Иисус веры так и останется Иисусом веры.
Отличающимся и от Иисуса истории, и от Иисуса предания.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А древнеиндийская культура, так и останется - древнеиндийской культурой.

Не зависимо от того, что ктото весь эллинский мир - греческим называет. 
Не зависимо от того, что для когото народы, языки, культуры Гандхарвы, Бактрии, Магадхи, Бихара - греческие.
И независимо от того, что ктото даже скульптурные изображения напр. льва - греческими считает.
И остаётся только карфагенских слонов, греческими назвать - вот тогда точно будет адекватная, "научная", не-примитивная картина мира  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Не зависимо от того, что ктото весь эллинский мир - греческим называет


Я вам на это просто еще одну ссылку подарю  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Идея книги та, что бесконечные поиски "подлинного Иисуса" в текстах археологическим путем, т.е. попытки, "снимая позднейшие наслоения" и отделяя "Иисуса веры" от "исторического Иисуса", добраться до подлинных изречений Христа, подлинного Его учения итп - по определению провальны. Потому что никакого другого Иисуса, помимо "Иисуса веры", не существует. Иисус, отраженный во всех сохранившихся текстах - это ужé "Иисус веры".


Да, вопреки рассказам про точность устной передачи и добросовестность переписчиков, 
на практике оказывается, что практически не совместимы история и предание.




> А про Ашоку, сохранились ведь его эдикты, высеченные на скалах и каменных стелах в разных частях страны, а в его эдиктах уже упоминаются и сутты, и никаи ПК.


Они Ашоке британскими учеными приписаны на основании предания. Как не было тогда письменных упоминаний о нем, так и нет до сих пор.
Никто не борется с этой спорной атрибуцией только потому, что все равно пока некому приписать аргументированно  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я вам на это просто еще одну ссылку подарю


Ну да, некоторые  скульптуры античной Греции, в чёмто похожи на  некоторые скульптуры античной Индии  :Smilie: 
Ещё интересно, что некий _di-we_  (который в современном нашем произношении, почемуто, Зевс), в названии подозрительно похож на древнеиндийские слова dewas\dewa\dewо (которые  на русский, почемуто,  переводят словом _бог_ )

Устал уже насчёт важности соотношения географических и временных шкал, для понимания всяких _греций и индий_,  но может поймёте хоть о взаимосвязи _точки зрения с местом сидения_

На этом всё: у-с-т-а-л  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Ну да, некоторые  скульптуры античной Греции, в чёмто похожи на  некоторые скульптуры античной Индии


Поэтому они, видимо, называются греко-буддийские, да? Не эллинские, а прямо так грубо и ошибочно "греко-буддийские". 
И "греко-бактрийские", и "индо-греческие" рядом! Фу, противно смотреть даже!  :Smilie: 




> На этом всё: у-с-т-а-л


Отдыхайте! Здоровья и радости!  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Кстати самый древний из сохранившихся до нашего времени текстов Нового Завета, считается Папирус 52


Да, связь всегда четкая - древний письменный источник исторически точнее позднего литературного.

----------


## Крымский

> Но их идеи провальны в развенчивании и поисках какого-то другого Иисуса


Историки с вами согласны - такого Иисуса, как Иисус веры или предания, исторически быть не могло.




> провально Ваше заявление про несовместимость истории и предания, потому что просто нет оснований так утверждать.


Ну, как же нет? Есть все основания так утверждать именно потому, что в текстах уже Иисус веры зафиксирован, как вы выше и процитировали.




> И к тому-же есть литература Мужей Апостольских, то есть церковных авторов послеапостольского поколения, например: послания Игнатия Богоносца, первое послание Климента Римского, Пастырь Ерма, послание Поликарпа Смирнского, творения Иустина Мученика и пр.


Есть, и это литература.

----------


## Крымский

> Вы ведать не поняли меня, вот как верят христиане в Христа сейчас, так верили изначально,


Это не правда, они и раньше верили по-разному и сейчас верят не все одинаково.

----------


## Крымский

> Никто из еретиков не отрицал Божественности Христа,


А для историков это не является даже предметом дискуссий - божественное вне сферы их деятельности.
Вот семейный статус Иисуса истории, например, имеет для них значение и они считают, что в этом возрасте он просто обязан был быть женат.




> даже гностики признавали Божественную природу Христа.


Это интересное уточнение. Признавали, но как-то очень своеобразно  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

Ну, и я все же закончу свою мысль про возможное скрытое родство христианства и буддизма махаяны  :Smilie: 

В 1-3 в.в. христианство формировалось под воздействием стоицизма, есть много подтверждений этого влияния. 
Есть подозрение, что это его дух христиане чувствуют в дзен. 
Почему так происходит?

Возможно, потому что стоицизм повлиял на буддизм в тоже самое время на восточном краю эллинского мира в Бактрии и Гандхаре, 
как он повлиял на христианство на западном.

Возможно, потому что все три школы - махаянский буддизм, поздний стоицизм и эллинизированное христианство - являются ответами 
на сходные проблемы и вызовы того периода времени. 

В любом случае, вкус у всех трех фломастеров весьма похожий, и это не раз отмечали неожиданные авторы, например, Шпенглер, Бердяев или, скажем, Мень  :Smilie:

----------

